# Official Hornets At Bulls Dec 6. WGN



## truebluefan

This should have started earlier today. Post predictions in here.


----------



## MJG

Hornets 97
Bulls 94


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bulls 85
Hornets 81

Curry with 19


----------



## GNG

Hornets 88
Bulls 81


----------



## Future

My heart says Bulls... and I'm gonna go with it... especially with it being at home. 

Bulls 92
Hornets 87


----------



## JRose5

Bulls 96
Hornets 90

Hinrich 21


----------



## truebluefan

Hornets played tonight and lost to Hst. But they are 7-4 last 11 games. They shot 36%.


----------



## superdave

Bulls 98
Hornets 91

Crawford with 24


----------



## Dathomieyouhate

hope the bulls win so we can catch the hornets for 4th


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

I missed with my Hornets pick last time, and I hope that I miss this time as well.

Hornets 89 Bulls 70

With it looking doubtful that Pippen will play, we are going to have a bear of a time getting the ball up the court against Baron Davis. We are probably going to have to play Hinrich and Crawford nearly the whole game, so that the guy Davis isn't guarding can bring the ball up the court.

*Previous Picks*

Bulls 90 Bucks 89 (1-0)
Bulls 100 Sixers 82 (1-1)
Bulls 70 Hornets 89

Predicted Cumulative: Bulls 190 Opponents 171
Actual Cumulative: Bulls 179 Opponents 170


----------



## rynobot

Bulls be killed!

Hornets 108

Bulls 78


----------



## ztect

Nice back court match-up...
the young guns (Craw and Kirk) vs NO's backcourt of Davis & Wesley.

Curry seems to elevate his game against Magloire

AD vs PJ brown should be advantage for the Bulls

Mash is stillout


NO is on the backend of a traveling back to back, so Bulls
should win this one......but Bulls should have beat the Sixers too....

So again, no predictions from me, though this is potentailly a very winnable game


----------



## rynobot

either Baron or Weasley is going to scortch Jamal for 30 points. Pick your posion Chicago, either way yous gonna lose.


----------



## RP McMurphy

New Orleans 93, Chicago 85


----------



## truebluefan

NO 13-7. 6-4. tonights loss to Houston was at home. 
42% allow 43% 35% in threes, allow 29% 43 rebounds allow 44. 10 steals a game 14.7 t/o opp 17.3 92.6 pts allow, 89.2

Baron Davis 40% 24.3 pts. 36% in threes. 4.9 rebounds. 8.6 assists. 2.89 steals. 
David Wesley 43% 38% in threes. 17.2 pts a game. 1.6 rebounds. 2.5 assists. 1.37 steals. 
Jamaal Magloire 47% 11.4 pts 8.7 reb. 1.2 assists. Almost 1 steal. 
P.J. Brown 46% 9.2 rebounds. 10.1 pts 2.1 assists. 


Bulls. 5-13 2-6 at home. 
43% allow 45% 38% in threes allow 40%42 rebounds allow 45 17.7 t/o 90.2 allow 99.3 

Jamal Crawford 43% 15.9 pts 41% in threes. 2.9 rebounds. 5.3 assists. 1.19 steals. 
Eddy Curry 48% 14.1 pts 1.1 assits 1.17 blks. 6.6 rebounds. 

The above stats is total up until this game. Below are the stats since the trade. Last two games. 

38% shooting as a team. allow 39% 36% in threes allow 30% 50.5 rebounds. Allow 45 t/o 14 a game. Allow 15!! 89 pts a game allow 85. 

So since the trade through 2 games. Scoring is the same or close to it. Defense? You look and see for yourself. We were giving up 101 a game before the trade. We were getting almost 18 t/o a game. Through two games it is cut down to 14. Shooting pct is down, but out defense has the opp. pct down from 45% to 39%.


----------



## curry_52

Bulls 88
Hornets 98

Davis with 24, 6, 5
Crawford with 22, 7,3


----------



## MillerTime

Bulls: 97
Hornets: 93

Hinrich: 23pts


----------



## PC Load Letter

*Tim Floyd=brilliance personified.*

We can't lose to Tim Floyd in his first game back. That would just, umm, suck or something. His befuddled looks and psycho pacing will bring back some very fond memories. I'm guessing we see both within 5 minutes of the tip. Jamal and Eddy will both have a little extra motivation to stick it to their old coach. Let's get it done, boys...

Bulls - 94
Hornettes - 88

Jamal scores 24.


----------



## VincentVega

Bovine: 95
_Vespula squamosa_: 88 

Crawford -- 22, 6, 6
Curry -- 18, 10, 1
Hinrich -- 18, 2, 8


----------



## BSchmaranz

Bulls 94
Hornets 91

Mark my words, Hinrich will have his best game as a pro.


----------



## bullet

Bulls - 88
Hornets-85

EC - 22


----------



## fl_flash

For some reason we always play the Hornets well. I really hope E-Rob can play. (I can't believe I just typed that!) It should be another close one, just like Philly. I gotta go with the Bulls in a tight game.

Bulls - 95
NO - 93

Crawford will have another solid game - 26pts 5rebs 9ast.


----------



## Half-Life

If we can control the defensive boards...then we can have a chance at a huge win. If not...then it's going to be a close game.


Bulls- 89
Hornets- 86

Craw- 21 pts
Curry- 19 pts, 9 reb
JYD- 10 rebounds


----------



## Illstate2

Is this one of the WGN superstation games?


----------



## C Blizzy

Bulls 96
Hornets 95


----------



## curry_52

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Bovine: 95
> _Vespula squamosa_: 88
> 
> Crawford -- 22, 6, 6
> Curry -- 18, 10, 1
> Hinrich -- 18, 2, 8


:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls win. We are at home. they played last night. 

95-89


----------



## BG7

Bulls 106
Hornets 92

Eddy Curry 28 
Jamal Crawford 24
Kirk Hinrich 8 
-------------------------
Baron Davis 18 PTs
Magloire 14
Wesley 12

Is Tyson Chandler gonna play tonight???


----------



## jhaze99

Bulls 94
Hornets 90

Hi-Scorer: Crawford 26


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Bulls 106
> Hornets 92
> 
> Eddy Curry 28
> Jamal Crawford 24
> Kirk Hinrich 8
> -------------------------
> Baron Davis 18 PTs
> Magloire 14
> Wesley 12
> 
> Is Tyson Chandler gonna play tonight???


No tyson is on injured list.


----------



## jhaze99

> Is Tyson Chandler gonna play tonight???


I don't think Tyson can play tonight, since this would only be game 3 of his stint on the IR. He has at least 2 more games, plus this one to sit out for to meet the required 5 game minimum limit on the IR.

Jhaze99


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls 101 
Hornets 94 

JC with 35 
B.Davis goes 4-11 in threes 
Eddy has big game against Floyd: 25-13


----------



## ace20004u

Bulls 99
No 97


----------



## PC Load Letter

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> Is this one of the WGN superstation games?


No, it's not, according to the schedule on their website.

WGN Superstation Bulls Schedule


----------



## MichaelOFAZ

The Bulls will win tonight by 8. 94-86.

Curry will have his best game of the season, scoring 24 points and snagging 13 rebounds. Although Crawford will lead all scorers with 28 points. The unsung hero of the game will be Hinrich with his ability to defend Wesley who is typically and Bull beater. Tonight's game plan shouldn't be much different, force the ball into the paint to open up the perimeter. Play sound perimeter defense and only run when you have the numbers.


----------



## ScottVdub

finally i have a reason to stay in on the weekend. The bulls are playing. I say the bulls are gonna win a thriller 98-94 with a dramatic 4th quarter. Jamal will catch on fire and Eddy will have a double double.


----------



## Blues_Clues_bulls

> Originally posted by <b>jhaze99</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Tyson can play tonight, since this would only be game 3 of his stint on the IR. He has at least 2 more games, plus this one to sit out for to meet the required 5 game minimum limit on the IR.
> 
> Jhaze99


TYSON WILL NOT play, he's hurt


----------



## Blues_Clues_bulls

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> finally i have a reason to stay in on the weekend. The bulls are playing. I say the bulls are gonna win a thriller 98-94 with a dramatic 4th quarter. Jamal will catch on fire and Eddy will have a double double.


eddy will have a double double but jamal will NOT catch on fire, the only thing he's catching is another undercutting when he tries to dunk softly


----------



## Blues_Clues_bulls

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Bulls 101
> Hornets 94
> 
> JC with 35
> B.Davis goes 4-11 in threes
> Eddy has big game against Floyd: 25-13



35?? lmao dont make me laugh, jamal will score 21 points on 21% shooting


----------



## Blues_Clues_bulls

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> The Bulls will win tonight by 8. 94-86.
> 
> Curry will have his best game of the season, scoring 24 points and snagging 13 rebounds. Although Crawford will lead all scorers with 28 points. The unsung hero of the game will be Hinrich with his ability to defend Wesley who is typically and Bull beater. Tonight's game plan shouldn't be much different, force the ball into the paint to open up the perimeter. Play sound perimeter defense and only run when you have the numbers.


combine what you said about jamal and what you said about kirk.. and then say it all again about kirk


----------



## Blues_Clues_bulls

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Nice back court match-up...
> the young guns (Craw and Kirk) vs NO's backcourt of Davis & Wesley.
> 
> Curry seems to elevate his game against Magloire
> 
> AD vs PJ brown should be advantage for the Bulls
> 
> Mash is stillout
> 
> 
> NO is on the backend of a traveling back to back, so Bulls
> should win this one......but Bulls should have beat the Sixers too....
> 
> So again, no predictions from me, though this is potentailly a very winnable game



good point, new orleans just lost to houston last night.

this could mean either two things.. hornets are tired and will play a lackluster game, OR.. hornets are hungry after losing a close game to houston last night


----------



## Blues_Clues_bulls

> Originally posted by <b>jhaze99</b>!
> Bulls 94
> Hornets 90
> 
> Hi-Scorer: Crawford 26


everyone here thinks jamal is going to be the high scorer lmao. that first game after the trade was just a flash in the pan people


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Hornets 94
Bulls 90


----------



## Bulls96

My wife’s prediction is:
Bulls will loose, 91-78

My prediction is just opposite:
Bulls will destroy the Hornets: 103-85

:grinning:


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture.

Bull 96
NO 91

Crawford 27
Curry 15


----------



## 7thwatch

Hornets 89
Bulls 87


----------



## Rhyder

Bulls 89
Hornets 84

Crawford 22


----------



## curry_52

So we can give our brother, sister, cat, dog, mother, aunt, etc prediction in the Carson Ribs contest?


----------



## Philo

Hornets 104
Bulls 97

Leading Scorer: Anyone but Curry(C'mon, how many of you could have dribbled a basketball, let alone score 30 points the day after your 21st birthday)


----------



## Nobull1

*HMMMMMMM.....*

Bulls 98
Hornets 88
Jamal 28pt
Curry 15 and 10


----------



## DaBullz

LAST MEETING: Nov. 8; Bulls, 109-106. At New Orleans, Rose came off the bench to score 34 points to lead the Bulls to their second win in three games. Marshall added 22 for Chicago. Davis led the Hornets with 35 points and 13 assists. 

Hornets are playing without their best player, Mashburn.

This looks like an even matchup on paper, but I suspect the Nornets will take away the Bulls' transition game and the Bulls looked pretty bad running a half-court offense last game.

The Hornets have two consistent guards, while ours haven't found consistency. This is the difference in the game.

Hornets 98
Bulls 90
Crawford high scorer


----------



## kukoc4ever

bulls 100
hornets 92

the hornets will be ensnared in jamal's cocoon of horror (the UC)

crawford -- 30 points


----------



## Killuminati

Bulls should win being at home and with the Hornets just playing last night... doesn't mean they will however. Hinrich has the fun task of guarding Baron and for the 2nd game in a row has to guard a very gifted offensive player. 

Should be a close one but I believe the Bulls will squeak one out

NO- 91
Bulls- 95


----------



## Bulls96

I would appreciate if somebody let me know where you need to make prediction or is it any additional registration involved. I made prediction for today’s game, but could find my nickname on the list and I am extremely hot on “ribs” 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

The Hornets are playing without Rooks who didnt fly with the team due to personal reasons.They had a tough time with Ming and Cato due to their lack of depth after PJ and Magliore so I expect our rotation of eddy,AD,JYD,Blount, linton to give them trouble on the second game of back to backs road games .


Bulls win 

102-93 

The home swagger will be back tonight . :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls 97
Hornets 88


----------



## futuristxen

Bulls 96
Hornets 88

Crawford 42


----------



## rlucas4257

The Bulls seem to have NO number and come out to play these guys hard. I expect a half court game. NO will control tempo, but we still will win

86-81

Baron Davis is going to keep it close. he is going to score about 34. He is probably the MVP right now

Curry, JC will combine for 45 and Kirk will play solid game and continue to punish teams who overplay JC and Curry with his shot


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> I would appreciate if somebody let me know where you need to make prediction or is it any additional registration involved. I made prediction for today’s game, but could find my nickname on the list and I am extremely hot on “ribs”
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You're not on the list because this is the first game your predicted this month. The list, is for the first two games this month. Once this game is overwith, your name will appear.


----------



## LoyalBull

Will this be on national WGN or just local WGN?

And yes, there is a difference


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>LoyalBull</b>!
> Will this be on national WGN or just local WGN?
> 
> And yes, there is a difference


local WGN.


----------



## dkg1

Since my predictions suck so bad (seems like the opposite always happens), I'm going to take one for the team and predict the Bulls to lose 89-82. Bryce Drew will drop 50 on us tonight, outdueling my man JC.


----------



## rosenthall

I wouldl like to predict a Bulls win, and I think in a lot of ways they have a good chance. But I keep having these images of Baron destroying our guards. Ehhh.......

Bulls - 93
Hornets - 97

High Scorer - Baron Davis 28

High Scorer for Bulls - Jamal Crawford, 19


----------



## ballafromthenorth

87-78 hornets.. 

i don't have a good feeling about this game sadly.. hopefully the bulls pull it out, i'd rather see them win than my prediction being right anyday


----------



## RSP83

Is this game going to broadcasted in the radio? if yes, anybody know how can I listen to the game? I live in other state (not in Chicago or New Orleans).

I know this question might have been asked many times, but I never really paid attention.


----------



## AL9045

Hornets 96.
Bulls 84.


----------



## Johnny Mac

:upset: :upset: :upset: @ the game not being televised on superstation wgn.


----------



## Da Grinch

the hornets played yesterday ...the bulls are playing well ...what the heck bulls win 

92-87 JC high scorer 27


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> Is this game going to broadcasted in the radio? if yes, anybody know how can I listen to the game? I live in other state (not in Chicago or New Orleans).
> 
> I know this question might have been asked many times, but I never really paid attention.


Only way I know of is league ticket. they are offering 14 days free right now. 

http://www.real.com/partners/nba/index.html?pcode=nba&cpath=web&rsrc=nba_itfrag


----------



## Chicago_Cow

The Bulls should win this one if all our guys give us the effort they display on Thursday. I'm going with a Bulls win.

Bulls 90
Hornets 87


----------



## airety

Hornets 95
Bulls 87

Don't think we'll win this one, unfortunately. I'd sure love to be wrong, though.


----------



## Happyface

Bulls 92 Hornets 84 :angel:


----------



## Nater

I really don't know about this one. On one hand, the Bulls won last time, Hornets are coming off a loss last night, and this game's in Chicago. On the other hand, we needed Jalen Rose to have his best game of the year in order to beat them. Can someone step up in similar fashion tonight? I hope so...

Bulls 98
Hornets 92


----------



## truebluefan

Baron Davis, last five games is 7-50 in threes. Is he about due against us? I hope not.


----------



## DaBullz

National anthem time.

Up with the starters in a tick.


----------



## jnrjr79

Notice Floyd staring at his clipboard and chuckling when he received a smattering of boos at his introduction?


----------



## krob

Why is Ernest Christmas on WGN and not hte game? This Funkin sucks


----------



## DaBullz

*And now the starting lineup for your Chicago Bulls*

F Antonio Davis
F Linton Johnson
C Eddy Curry
G Kendall Gill
G Jamal Crawford


----------



## truebluefan

Brown
Lynch
Magloire
Wesley
Davis


Bulls:

Davis
Johnson
Curry
Gill
Crawford


----------



## VincentVega

Gill better hit some shots or we'll come out cold.


----------



## DaBullz

The site has been real slow for several days now.


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> Why is Ernest Christmas on WGN and not hte game? This Funkin sucks


Exactly but they had the Kansas game on earlier tonight? :upset: BTW, is this on the radio or anyone have an audio link cause I cant get it


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> Why is Ernest Christmas on WGN and not hte game? This Funkin sucks


Yeah, I heard from a buddy in Colorado who was trying to watch that this was what was on. 
That sucks that it's only on WGN locally. Is this some sort of issue as to the rights to broadcast nationally or do they think that Ernest is going to get them higher ratings?


----------



## krob

OT...

Vincent scores 87 yard TD run for LSU... XP misses... 6-0 LSU


----------



## GB

I think Baron Davis is a great player...and for all the recognition he gets, I think he's still highly underrated in the league.

I'd love to have him a Bulls uni.

Soooo Trueeeeee.


----------



## truebluefan

Hornets have 7 players who have played in all of their games. 

We have two. Gill and Curry. 

Mashburn due back around first of the year. 

Trailor and rooks not at UC.


----------



## VincentVega

> Exactly but they had the Kansas game on earlier tonight?


They should have rated that NC-17. A truly horrific game, embarrassing to say the least. Ugh. Wouldn't mind having Kirk back in the lineup right about now.

BTW, congrats on the win. Illini look damn impressive.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly but they had the Kansas game on earlier tonight? :upset: BTW, is this on the radio or anyone have an audio link cause I cant get it



Refer to TrueBlueFan's post on page 5 of this thread.

Or, if you're w/in a couple hundred miles of Chicago, it's on AM 1000, but you'd probably have local WGN TV then.


----------



## DaBullz

Tip controlled by the Bulls.

Davis to Curry back to Davis. 17 ft jumper by Davis missed.

Davis misses on the other end.

Bulls run their offensive set.

Davis has it stolen by PJ Brown.

Davis drives to the FT line and kicks to Wesley for the 3

3-0

Curry dunks on the lob from Jamal
3-2

Magloire misses from 4 feet.


----------



## GB

airball rreverse by jamal


----------



## krob

Since I cant watch the bulls game, does anyone want OSU-KSU updates or LSU-UGA updates?


----------



## DaBullz

Linton Johnson misses a one hander on the drive from the left wing.

Baron davis throws up a brick.

Jamal drives the baseline and airballs the reverse layup.

Magloire misses a dunk and the bulls run their offense.

:05 on the clock, Jamal misses from the FT line. Curry rebounds and misses the putback from 6 ft.

Hornets ball.

Wesley hits from the top of the key

5-2


----------



## GB

Curry stands and watches AD battle 4 Hornets for a rebound...


----------



## VincentVega

The Jamal-Curry lob has started out our last 2 games I think.


----------



## krob

OT...

Bad snap on a punt inside the UGA 20... saftey UGA... 8-0 LSU


----------



## truebluefan

8:40 5-2 NO. Hinirch coming in early!

Wennington on Curry: "Rebound came right to him. Would like to see Eddy go after it more and go up strong!" He missed the shot close in.


----------



## ChiBron

Bulls look confused on O to start the game. Hinrich already gets the call from Skiles. Crawford on the Bench.


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal is yanked in favor of Hinrich.

Gill misses from the left wing and Curry dunks the putback.

Curry fouls Brown at the other end.

Brown hits both FTs

7-4


----------



## GB

Curry looks like a different player from the last time I saw him play 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ChiBron

Hinrich with a beautiful basket.


----------



## truebluefan

Neil Funk: "Hinrich in because Skiles wants more movement in the offense."


----------



## DaBullz

No more play by play tonight.

The site is responding so slowly, I can't keep up.

Hinrich just had a great drive/layup, and Linton had a nice putback on the offensive rebound.


----------



## VincentVega

Happyface and happygrinch can't be happy right about now. 

Kidding.


----------



## VincentVega

NOOOO!!! Someone please do play-by-play! I'm getting freaking Ernest instead of the game!

Help a brother out, I'm drinking whiskey and I don't want to be upset.


----------



## ChiBron

Kendall Gill's shot has been horrible the past 2 weeks.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal is yanked in favor of Hinrich.


...then again...some things haven't changed from three weeks ago.

:laugh: 


Team really looks different with KH running it vs. Jamal.


----------



## VincentVega

DaBullz, what's up with the site being "slow"? bad connection from your server? Total suck.


----------



## jnrjr79

Site seems to be fine from here...

Curry yanked in favor of Blount after a foul. 

Blount picks up a quick foul.

Davis hits a 3. tied 10 10


----------



## Nater

I'll do some play-by-play.

Davis for 3.

10-10.


----------



## DaBullz

I don't know why the site is slow.

I have cable modem at 3megabits, so it's not the bandwidth.

Yahoo loads REAL fast. Jusst this site is slow.

It's painful to watch all the graphics download, about 1 every 5 seconds.


----------



## VincentVega

thanks nater. I'm dyin' here.


----------



## ChiBron

Curry picks his 2nd foul(BS call). Blount in. 

The lineup on the floor:

Davis
Blount
Linton
Gill
Hinrich

Where's the offense gonna come from??


----------



## VincentVega

Either Gill's gotta start hitting or Hinrich needs to start shooting.


----------



## truebluefan

Jamal back in for Gill. 

Fizer in!!


----------



## ChiBron

Crawford and FIZER in the game now.


----------



## GB

Linton Johnson and Corie Blount in this early means the Bulls talent still isn't anywhere near being the NBA average.

FIZER comes in.


----------



## jnrjr79

Johnson picks up a foul. PJ Brown to the line.

Fizer checking in for Johnson. First PT under Skiles./


Crawford and Hinrich in the backcourt now.

Blount hits J.

12 - 12


----------



## Nater

Johnson misses a baseline jumper, and fouls Brown on the other end.

Brown hits 2 FTs.

Blount hits a baseline jumper. 

Brown makes a nice feed to Magloire, who is fouled by Fizer.

edit: Looks like jnrjr79 is doing the PBP. I'll defer.


----------



## DaBullz

What a lineup the Bulls have in there.

AD, Blount, Hinrich, Gill, and Johnson.

Talk about your offensive juggernauth.

heh

Fizer and Jamal back in.


----------



## curry_52

Personal Fouls:

Bulls 5
Hornets 0

At the UC


----------



## futuristxen

I live in new orleans so I'm listening to this on the radio. They are talking about how big of a bust Marcus Fizer is.


----------



## ChiBron

They are getting inside WAY too easily. Tighten up that D!!


----------



## Crawscrew

For those interested...K-State just scored...tie game 7-7


----------



## jnrjr79

Bad forced shot miss by Fizer.

AD tough rebound and foul on Davis.

NO up 14 - 12


----------



## ChiBron

Davis is doing a heck of a job on the boards.


----------



## VincentVega

How's the perimeter D?


----------



## jnrjr79

Crawford hits a nice 3.

Fizer and Magloire getting into it.

Foul in Fizer.

Bulls up 15 - 14


----------



## curry_52

Where is the JYD?????????

:upset:


----------



## truebluefan

alright!! Gotta love the way the bulls pounding the offensive boards!! Nice three by Jamal.


----------



## ChiBron

Crawford with a 3 pointer. Bulls up 15-14.

Fizer and Maglore in a scuffle after Jamal's shot. Foul called on Magloire. Possible 4 point play for the Bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79

Check that, foul on Magloire. Seems to be confusion. Timeout on the floor. Officiating crew seems uncertain of what to do.


----------



## krob

OT...

Touchdown LSU... Michael Clayton 47 yrds from Mauck... XP blocked... 14-0 LSU


----------



## curry_52

I know there were many consecutive missed shots, but Chicago outrebounding NO 16-6.


----------



## DaBullz

Thanks, Nater


----------



## Nater

It looked like they might call a foul on Magloire as Crawford's shot was going in. Fizer got fouled apparently, so he is going to the line for a FT.

Made.

16-14 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan

15-14 Bulls. 

16-6 in rebounds!! *We have 8 offensive rebounds*

NO 25% bulls 32%


----------



## DaBullz

Nater does play by play, DaBullz does color commentary ;-)

This is Fizer's first burn since Skiles became coach.


----------



## ChiBron

Magloire hit Fizer in the face with an elbow. Good call by the refs.

Bulls 16
Hornets 14


----------



## curry_52

Is E-Rob available??


----------



## ChiBron

Another offensive rebound by DAVIS! He's keeping us in the game.

Bulls 17
Hornets 14


----------



## GB

Crawford takes some really crazy shots sometimes.


----------



## ChiBron

Beautiful pass by Hinrich to Fizer for an easy bucket.

Bulls 19
Hornets 16


----------



## truebluefan

hinrich to Fizer!!


----------



## curry_52

How is Fizer looking?? What about his body? Is he in good shape??


----------



## GB

Wait----

Myers left the scouting ranks to become an assistent coach?


----------



## Lizzy

...and then Earnest pressed his face against the glass while trying to save Christmas...

*kills self after missing her first Bulls game by stupidly going to her parents house*


----------



## jnrjr79

Bulls up 21-18 at end of Q1.

JYD is in the game right now for those asking


----------



## Nater

Hinrich pushes the ball upcourt, finds Fizer at the basket for alayup. 

Bulls 19, NO 16.

Crawford steals it, gets fouled near halfcourt. Appears to be a clearpath foul. Goes to the line.

Makes first.
Makes second.

Wesley with a nice pass to West for the dunk.

Crawford shoots offbalance with about :04 left in the quarter. No need to shoot that early.

End of Q1. Bulls 21, NO 18.


----------



## ChiBron

Not a good shot by Crawford there. His shot selection has been questionable so far.

Bulls 21
Hornets 18

End of first qtr.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> ...and then Earnest pressed his face against the glass while trying to save Christmas...
> 
> *kills self after missing her first Bulls game by stupidly going to her parents house*


:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
L. Johnson 7 1-3 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 1 0 0 1 2 
A. Davis 11 0-3 0-0 1-2 3 5 0 1 0 0 0 1 
E. Curry 6 3-4 0-0 0-0 2 4 0 0 0 0 2 6 
J. Crawford 8 1-6 1-1 2-2 0 0 2 0 1 0 0 5 
K. Gill 8 0-4 0-1 0-0 1 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 
K. Hinrich 9 1-3 0-1 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 2 
C. Blount 6 1-1 0-0 0-0 2 3 1 0 0 0 1 2 
M. Fizer 4 1-2 0-0 1-1 0 2 0 1 0 0 1 3 

Totals 59 8-26 1-3 4-5 9 20 4 4 1 0 6 21 
Percentages: .308 .333 .800 Team Rebounds: 1


----------



## VincentVega

Lizzy, I feel your pain. If WGN is a superstation, why the hell isn't it national?

False advertising.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Hinrich pushes the ball upcourt, finds Fizer at the basket for alayup.
> 
> Bulls 19, NO 16.
> 
> Crawford steals it, gets fouled near halfcourt. Appears to be a clearpath foul. Goes to the line.
> 
> Makes first.
> Makes second.
> 
> Wesley with a nice pass to West for the dunk.
> 
> Crawford shoots with about :04 left in the quarter. No need to shoot that early.
> 
> End of Q1. Bulls 21, NO 18.


Wow! Dabullz has trained you very well. Good job.


----------



## jnrjr79

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Wait----
> 
> Myers left the scouting ranks to become an assistent coach?



Yep, Pax decided when he was named interim head coach that he would stay on the bench when the new head coach was named.


----------



## superdave

Gawd, I love HInrich's defense. He plays like vet already.


----------



## VincentVega

awesome job nater.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 31%. NO. 26%. 

Bulls. 20 rebounds 9 offensive. NO 9 total rebounds. Wesley 7, Curry 6.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow! Dabullz has trained you very well. Good job.


Yup. I've got good form on the FT attempts. 

And look... I even hate Crawford!


----------



## VincentVega

The boxscore indicates B. Davis isn't doing so hot. Credit the defense?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Lizzy, I feel your pain. If WGN is a superstation, why the hell isn't it national?
> 
> False advertising.


TBS doesn't broadcast Hawks games either. The NBA has national contracts on behalf of the teams. TNT, ESPN, etc., pay to show the national games.

WGN often shows movies on the superstation while it shows sports events on the local one.


----------



## jnrjr79

Start Q2

Crawford
JYD
Fizer
Blount
Hinrich

All headbands in our frontcourt.

Bulls come out in full court press.


----------



## DaBullz

Even though Fizer doesn't look like he did last season (not as good), I'm happy to see him get some burn. He needs it.


----------



## Nater

Fizer bricks a 20-footer.

PJ Brown misses a J, Fizer boards.

Hinrich for 3, misses.


----------



## GB

Fizer is rebounding...


----------



## JRose5

CHI 11:19 Defensive Rebound by Marcus Fizer 
CHI 11:18 Marcus Fizer missed Jump Shot 


The hell? Did he fire that full court or somethin?


----------



## VincentVega

> WGN often shows movies on the superstation while it shows sports events on the local one.


That's like being locked out of your bedroom with a hot naked chick in your bed and having to listen to your roommates fight over Nintendo.


----------



## Nater

Davis makes a scoop shot. Bulls lead by 1.

Corey swishes an 18-footer along the baseline.

Davis drives and passes to Steve Smith, who sinks the outside shot.

Crawford steps out of bounds, before making a meaningless MJ-lookalike fallaway.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls are showing they don't have scorers.

They're shooting just .310 FG%

Only Curry and Blount have hit 50% of their shots.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> That's like being locked out of your bedroom with a hot naked chick in your bed and having to listen to your roommates fight over Nintendo.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> That's like being locked out of your bedroom with a hot naked chick in your bed and having to listen to your roommates fight over Nintendo.


You need a life ;-)


----------



## ChiBron

Crawford to JYD for a MONSTER JAM!

Bulls 25
Hornets 22


----------



## jnrjr79

Crawford: pretty block on Davis when he tries to post him up.

Followed by a monster dunk on the other end by JYD


----------



## Nater

Crawford appeared to get a piece of Davis' shot.

At the other end, Crawford hits a streaking JYD for a huge slam!


----------



## GB

I heard the Bulls called NJ about the availability of Richard Jefferson...


----------



## VincentVega

My life consists of the Party Bus again tonight with the lifeguard females I work with. Good times indeed, but I have to leave this online party early and get my power hour going.


----------



## truebluefan

8:49 25-22 Bulls

Bulls 33%
NO 27%.


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Crawford appeared to get a piece of Davis' shot.
> 
> At the other end, Crawford hits a streaking JYD for a huge slam!


Craw's got 2 or 3 blocks already I think.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls backcourt is 2-14 FG
Gill 0-4
Hinrich 1-4
Crawford 1-6


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I heard the Bulls called NJ about the availability of Richard Jefferson...


When?


----------



## ChiBron

Smith WALKED on that play. Refs didn't call it.


----------



## Nater

Coming out of the timeout...

25-22, Bulls.

Bulls have 9 O-rebs, for 10 2nd chance points.

Crawford misses a 17-footer.

Smith takes JYD to the lane, but gets his shot blocked. On the 2nd attempt, Fizer picks up a foul.

Smith misses first FT.
Misses 2nd, Curry rebounds.


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I heard the Bulls called NJ about the availability of Richard Jefferson...


ewwwwww gross.


----------



## truebluefan

Steve Smith missed both fts!!


----------



## GB

So far it looks like Jamal is taking up all the extra shots leftover by Roses departure, but not providing the points.

Hopefully he heats up.


----------



## krob

FG LSU... 17-0 LSU... If anyone wanted to know


----------



## Nater

Hinrich dribbles awhile, then sinks a jumper.

Smith drives baseline, but misses the reverse layup. Hornets rebound, and Armstrong makes a 3.

Crawford misses a 3.

Bulls 27, Hornets 25.


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls playing 2-1-2 zone against a team whose only offense is from their long range shooters.

Wesley shoots over it for a 3.

Jamal 1-8 from the field
Hinrich 2-5
Gill 0-4
3-17 now


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> So far it looks like Jamal is taking up all the extra shots leftover by Roses departure, but not providing the points.
> 
> Hopefully he heats up.


So far it looks like no one on either team is shooting well at all.


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford back out. 1-8. Having a bad game so far, offensively


----------



## Nater

After the steal, Hinrich bricks a 3.

Armstrong does likewise.

JYD drives the lane and makes a nice lay-in.

Davis drives, passes to West inside, and a foul is called.

Timeout.


----------



## superdave

First team to 70 wins


----------



## ChiBron

JC is really struggling with his shot night. Gets benched, Gill in.

Bulls 29
Hornets 25


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> When?


In a Miami newspaper... their NBA columnist doing a vecsey/sam smith type column. Just a one line thing...


----------



## DaBullz

Two games in a row. This is not the Bulls team we thought we were getting after that first win.

We're not running or pushing the ball upcourt. Our hafl-court sets are garbage, and we have trouble scoring on even open looks.


----------



## truebluefan

gill was shooting 21% the last two games coming into tonights game. He is 0-4 so far in this one. So that makes him 4-23 last 10 quarters.


----------



## jnrjr79

Matadors dance during timeout.

Bulls fans' collective shame mounts...


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> In a Miami newspaper... their NBA columnist doing a vecsey/sam smith type column. Just a one line thing...


Ok thanks.


----------



## DaBullz

Sweet screen/roll with hinrch and davis leads to the davis flying slam


----------



## Nater

DaBullz - stop spilling my Kool-Aid! 

Hornets get a :24 violation. 

The Bulls customary alley-oop-attempt-to-Curry-after-a-Timeout boes awry.

Blah blah blah... more sloppy play on both ends... blah blah blah

Davis' shot misses, PJ Brown tips it in.

Bulls by 2.

Hinrich with a nice layup. 

Hornets miss a layup, and A.Davis is fouled. At the other end, he dunks it!

BDavis hits a fadeaway.

Bulls by 4.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> So far it looks like no one on either team is shooting well at all.


KH is playing well....the guys are enjoying his _passes_ too...


----------



## DaBullz

33-29 with < 3:00 left in the half.

New definition of futility.


----------



## Nater

Wesley misses a 3, Brown boards and makes a little hook.

Curry gets it inside, and gets fouled. 2 FTs coming up after the timeout.

Bulls by 2.


----------



## DaBullz

Nater's doing great!

Nice to know we can tag team and get the whole play-by-play done.


----------



## krob

51 yrd FG by UGA... Coulda been about 60 yrds... 17-3 LSU


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 33-29 with < 3:00 left in the half.
> 
> New definition of futility.


hey, we're ahead. I'll take it.


----------



## Nater

Hehe... it's tough sometimes, because inevitably I'll look at the screen and miss some action in the game.


----------



## truebluefan

bulls have just two fast break points tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

Jamal is still out.

Let's see if we can find some photos of him hugging Skiles after tonight's game.


----------



## 7thwatch

I never thought I would say this, but . . . I miss erob


----------



## Nater

Curry makes first FT.
Makes 2nd.

Bulls 35, NO 31.

Davis goes around the pick, sinks a jumper.

Hinrich dribbles around, misses a shot.

Wesley gets a fast break layup to tie the game.


----------



## truebluefan

Gill finally hits a FG.


----------



## Nater

Gill makes a 10-footer.

Wesley drives, makes the layup (but Curry goaltended it just to be sure.  )

Hinrich pumpfakes, passes to JYD for the open dunk.


----------



## DaBullz

Now for the most important part of the play by play.

They're playing the Addams Family theme song.


----------



## jnrjr79

Wow. Wayne Larrivee (who is terrible) mentions Hinrich already has 6 assists. Very nice.


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls look like crap...ugly game...I'm waching upset of year in the making K-State 21-7 over Oklahoma


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Jamal is still out.
> 
> Let's see if we can find some photos of him hugging Skiles after tonight's game.


2 coaches, 2 GM's -- same thing.


KH has 3 TO's, 7 assists


----------



## Nater

A Hornet shot goes over the backgoard.

At the other end, Gill hits a baseline 3.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Now for the most important part of the play by play.
> 
> They're playing the Addams Family theme song.


:laugh:


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Wow. Wayne Larrivee (who is terrible) mentions Hinrich already has 6 assists. Very nice.


That last pass to Gill should be 7


----------



## GB

It was...

KH is the battery so far.


----------



## Nater

Bulls 42, Hornets 37 at Halftime.

Ended on a 5-0 Bulls run.

Hinrich has 6 points, 7 assists.


----------



## DaBullz

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
L. Johnson 8 1-3 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 1 0 0 1 2 
A. Davis 20 1-4 0-0 1-2 3 6 0 1 0 0 0 3 
E. Curry 14 3-5 0-0 2-2 2 5 0 0 0 0 2 8 
J. Crawford 13 1-8 1-2 2-2 0 0 3 1 1 1 0 5 
K. Gill 14 2-6 1-2 0-0 1 3 0 0 0 0 1 5 
K. Hinrich 21 3-8 0-3 0-0 0 1 7 3 0 1 1 6 
C. Blount 10 2-2 0-0 0-0 2 3 1 0 0 0 1 4 
M. Fizer 8 1-3 0-0 1-1 0 4 0 1 0 0 2 3 
J. Williams 12 3-3 0-0 0-0 0 2 0 0 1 2 1 6 

Totals 120 17-42 2-7 6-7 9 27 11 7 2 4 9 42 
Percentages: .405 .286 .857 Team Rebounds: 3


----------



## GB

Magic getting blown out again.


----------



## superdave

If Jamal or Eddy can get hot in the 2nd half, this game is over.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice to see Kendall made his last 2 shots going into halftime after a bad start


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls improved to .405 with their best shooter on the bench. Weird.

JYD went 3-3 and Hinrich 2-4 to help the shooting %.

Bulls put up 11 points in the final 3 minutes of the half.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls up by five. 

NO was 9-24 that quarter, bulls 9-16. 

Bulls 41% for the game, NO. 33%. 

Bulls rebounding. 27-21 

We have 7 t/o! Over twice as many as NO.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> It was...
> 
> KH is the battery so far.


7 assists is even more impressive considering the Bulls are shooting a whopping 40% as a team.

Another positive is that the Hornets are only shooting 32%.

Curry 8 points 5 boards, nice. He needs more shots, but they probably pack it in until we can hit some jumpers. With his 3-5 fg shooting he is the only Bull at or over 50% shooting besides Corie Blount and JYD. Everyone else is shooting bricks.


----------



## Crawscrew

It will be interesting to see if Kirk starts the 2nd half with the way Jamal has played. It's not just that he's missing shots it's that he's making shots much harder by fading away when he doesn't have to. And the fact that he is REALLY forcing some shots. But I think he'll turn it around in the 2nd half, kinda like the Seattle game last year, only we'll win this one


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Another positive is that the Hornets are only shooting 32%.
> 
> Curry 8 points 5 boards, nice. He needs more shots, but they probably pack it in until we can hit some jumpers. With his 3-5 fg shooting he is the only Bull at or over 50% shooting besides Corie Blount and JYD. Everyone else is shooting bricks.



Hornets are tired.

Hornets are playing Curry bigtime physical. We need to learn to do that.

Is the PG question over yet?


----------



## VincentVega

How is the perimeter D? Are Davis/Wesley getting bunnies, or are they having to work for their shots?


----------



## superdave

Fizer 3 pts, 4 boards while playing the 3

Not bad


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> It will be interesting to see if Kirk starts the 2nd half with the way Jamal has played. It's not just that he's missing shots it's that he's making shots much harder by fading away when he doesn't have to. And the fact that he is REALLY forcing some shots. But I think he'll turn it around in the 2nd half, kinda like the Seattle game last year, only we'll win this one


Is he trying to do to much, as in putting to much pressure on himself to score cause he da man now? Or is he just gunning?


----------



## jnrjr79

It's really nice to watch teams not putting up 100+ points every night against us nowadays.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> Is the PG question over yet?


Kirk = pg
Jamal = sg 

Our backcourt is set for years to come. Jamal's having a bad night. No reason to panic.


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> How is the perimeter D? Are Davis/Wesley getting bunnies, or are they having to work for their shots?


Definitely working for their shots. Jamal actually did quite well against Baron a couple times when he tried posting him up. Hinrich is a gnat and plays like a 5 year vet out there.

Will say though that w/ 4 games in 5 nights, the Hornets look a tad slower than usual. They're banging Curry and leaving plenty of perimeter shots open (for us). Jamal gets hot we win this game, period.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he trying to do to much, as in putting to much pressure on himself to score cause he da man now? Or is he just gunning?


He's not moving without the ball to get easier/open shots. Most of what he's taken are pretty difficult shots.


----------



## jnrjr79

And just to do it, here is the 100th post by jnrjr79!


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> How is the perimeter D? Are Davis/Wesley getting bunnies, or are they having to work for their shots?


Some of both. Davis has made some moves that stand out. But Wesley has had some really open looks.


----------



## Crawscrew

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Is he trying to do to much, as in putting to much pressure on himself to score cause he da man now? Or is he just gunning?


Combination of both...after a few misses he looked a little hesitant and than took some bad shots...the best thing that could have happened was what happened (Skiles benching him). Forget about start the 2nd half like a new game...Hinrich looked good, I still owuld like to see him shoot more, his shot is just sooooooo smooth


----------



## krob

17-3 LSU over UGA at the half... LSU has just plain dominated


----------



## jnrjr79

Also nice to see the Bulls +6 in rebounds for the half. Especially considering the offensive rebounds, this is making a huge difference, though FG% is probably what tells a lot of the story thus far.


----------



## truebluefan

Our bench 19 their bench 7.


----------



## DaBullz

What I want to know is how NO is 13-7. They don't look as good, to me, as Philly even with their injuries.


----------



## Crawscrew

Bulls come out with... 

Curry 
Davis 
Gill 
Crawford 
Johnson


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What I want to know is how NO is 13-7. They don't look as good, to me, as Philly even with their injuries.


Maybe we're just _that good_ now 

Maybe their having an off night?


----------



## krob

Some guy at halftime of the LSU game won 400K... he made 4 throws from 5 yards for 10K each... missed one from 5, then missed 5 in a row from ten... he proceded to drill a 30 yarder to multiply his money by ten... He looks better than David Green


----------



## DaBullz

Why was Curry guarding Wesley in the corner like that? That's POOR defensive rotation. Wesley made it, but if he missed, Curry was in no position to rebound.


----------



## Nater

Wesley sinks a 3, and then steals it at the other end.

BDavis gets fouled.
Misses first FT.
Makes second.

Bulls by 1.

Linton is hounded by David Wesley. But Curry gets inside and gets the basket.

Gills steals it at the top of the key, and makes a fastbreak layup.

Bulls back up by 5.


----------



## Nater

Lynch drains a 3.

Bulls turn it over, and Lynch feeds BDavis for a layup.

Timeout. Tied game.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What I want to know is how NO is 13-7. They don't look as good, to me, as Philly even with their injuries.


Baron Davis is the stuff.


----------



## Crawscrew

Crawford goes to the hoop, might of got fouled, shot not even close 

Hornets on the break, Davis lay-up 

Tie game, TO by Bulls


----------



## GB

Crawford starts second half: Right decision.

Skiles is feeling the team out--too early to start punishing players.


----------



## Nater

Hornets continue to play aggressive D, and knock the ball out of bounds. Linton misses a shot, Gill rebounds, passes back to Johnson who goes WAY above the rim, but misses the dunk and gets fouled.

He hits one of two FTs.

"Bulls by the slimmest of margins."

Curry rebounds a miss, then gets a rebound on the offensive end. Ball gets kicked around, Hornets come away. But they kick the ball around, and it's out of bounds, to the Bulls.

Linton shouldn't be handling the ball. He tries to manufacture a shot, and gets stripped. 

Wesley airballs a 3.


----------



## Nater

Shot clock running down, Crawford shies away from a 'bad shot', passes to Gill as the shot clock goes off.

Magloire scores with a little hook over Curry.

Crawford lobs to Curry inside, but little hands grab at the ball as he brings it down. He falls to the floor with it, and calls a 20-sec TO.


----------



## JRose5

I'm watching the Sporstline pbp, seems like a pretty ugly game.


----------



## MikeDC

I'm in for the night now...

Stupid decisions right in a row by the Bulls as I turn on the game. First Jamal shows little game awareness and passes up the shot... leading to a 24 second violation.

Second, Curry gets a nice pass but lowers the ball and gets tied up.


----------



## Nater

Crawford misses a 25-footer with :05 on the shot clock.

Brown misses over AD, and Curry gets his 9th rebound. 

Crawford lobs to Curry, but the pass goes off the backboard.

Magloire gets it inside and scores.

Bulls have no FG in the last 4.5 minutes.

AD gets it inside, and hits a turnaround fadeaway.

Hornets 50-49.

Ball gets tipped up, Curry grabs it. 

Crawford with a nice drive, but misses the layup. AD slams the rebound.


----------



## Crawscrew

JYD in Jamal out...Good move Jamal just doesn't have it, he's hurting more than helping right now


----------



## Nater

Lynch misses the jumper, Magloire rebounds but picks up a foul.

Hinrich to Curry, who loses it as he spins.

Davis brings it up, guarded well by Hinrich, shoots an airball.

Hinrich's pass sails over JYD.


----------



## Nater

Hinrich steals it, on the fast break he dumps it behind to JYD. Two Hornets block his shot, but he recovers the ball and makes the layup.

Hinrich steals it again at the other end. PJ Brown picks up a foul, and Davis gets a technical foul. Bulls make the FT, and lead by 4.


----------



## Scinos

Crawford is 1-11 FG's...:sour:


----------



## Crawscrew

Hinrich steal, pass off to williams, misses first attempt, gets it back and makes it. 

Next possesion Kirk with another steal 

Tech on BD 

Gill good on FT


----------



## Nater

Gill drives toward the lane, and draws a foul by Wesley. 
Gill makes first FT.
Makes second.

Bulls 56, 50 after a 9-0 run.

PJ Brown hits a short jumper.

JYD dishes off to Hinrich, who gets fouled by West as he goes in for the layup.

Timeout. Bulls 56, Hornets 52.


----------



## truebluefan

2:31 56-51 Bulls. 

We are shooting awful but we are starting to get to the foul line!! 

Technical on Armstrong before T/O


----------



## Crawscrew

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Crawford is 1-11 FG's...:sour:


That's why he's on the bench...and the fact that he has been unable to run the offense well at all...Hmmm alotta good a combo gurd does when he's a bad defender, can't make a shot, or run a team (I'm just talkin about tonight...maybe)


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Crawford is 1-11 FG's...:sour:


But at least he once scored 30 pts and had 8 assists in a game. I forget when that was.


----------



## truebluefan

Bulls 5-15 this quarter. NO 6-12.


----------



## Brian34Cook

FT according to Yahoo looks great this quarter (Kendall 4-4)


----------



## Nater

Hinrich makes both FTs.

Bulls 59, Hornets 52.

PJ Brown hits another baseline jumpshot.

Hinrich slows things down, passes to Gill. Wesley flops and draws the offensive foul. 

AD rebounds a miss, but his outlet is intercepted. Armstrong hits the 3.

Gill gets fouled, and makes both FTs.

Hornets can't get a good shot, and Armstrong misses just before the 24-second cloes goes off. Curry rebounds.

Gill bricks a shot to 'beat' the shot clock.

Hinrich fouls Armstrong, who goes to the line.
Makes both FTs.

Hinrich holding for last shot. Loses the ball for a second. Can't get a good look, and his shot rims out at the buzzer.

Bulls 61, Hornets 59 after Q3.


----------



## Maestro

We gotta hold em down come the 4th. Gill was nice in the 3rd.


----------



## DaBullz

Chicago 
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
L. Johnson 12 1-6 0-1 1-2 1 3 0 2 0 0 1 3 
A. Davis 32 3-7 0-0 1-2 5 10 0 2 0 0 0 7 
E. Curry 25 4-6 0-0 2-2 4 9 0 2 0 0 3 10 
J. Crawford 20 1-11 1-3 2-2 0 0 3 2 2 1 1 5 
K. Gill 27 3-9 1-2 6-6 2 4 1 1 1 0 2 13 
K. Hinrich 28 3-9 0-3 2-2 0 1 7 4 2 2 2 8 
C. Blount 11 2-2 0-0 0-0 2 3 1 0 0 0 1 4 
M. Fizer 8 1-3 0-0 1-1 0 4 0 1 0 0 2 3 
J. Williams 14 4-6 0-0 0-0 2 5 0 0 1 2 1 8 

Totals 177 22-59 2-9 15-17 16 39 12 14 6 5 13 61 
Percentages: .373 .222 .882 Team Rebounds: 6


----------



## Nater

Crawford gets tied up, and the Hornets steal it.

Armstrong hits a 3.

ADavis hits a long jumper. Bulls by 1.

PJ Brown drives to the basket, but travels.


----------



## Maestro

Finally a little respect for Hirich


----------



## truebluefan

Crawford for two! glad to see that.


----------



## Bulls96

We need to get scores from Jamal in the 4Q.
:upset:


----------



## Nater

Davis' dunk attempt gets blocked, no foul called.

Hinrich draws a charge on Wesley, I believe.

Crawford makes a running floater in the lane.

West hits a jumper.

Crawford sinks a 17-footer.

Hinrich draws another charge! This time on Armstrong.


----------



## truebluefan

crawford 2-2. 

Solid D by Hinrich to take that charge!!!!


----------



## GB

Hornets have to be frustrated...

Refs are treating Hiney like a vet, and not a rook.


----------



## VincentVega

Well, Kirk plays like a vet..........


----------



## VincentVega

Need to hit those damn threes.


----------



## Nater

JYD holds the ball too long, then Hinrich misses a bailout 3.

Steve Smith makes a 3 and is fouled by Jamal. Makes the FT for a 4-point play.

Jamal hits another jumper. He's 4-for-14 now.

Armstrong makes a tough layup.

Hornets almost steal the inbounds, but it goes out of bounds. Bulls ball after the timeout.

Hornets by 1.


----------



## Crawscrew

Jamal with 3 in a row, good to see...Gotta give Skiles credit for giving him another chance, cause if I were coach I'm not sure I would give him another chance, guess it shows whu I'm sitting here like a nerd typing on a computer and not out there making 2 mil a year, or whatever Skiles is makin


----------



## MikeDC

Kirk's playing with confidence and really trying to atone for his bad outing last time vs the Hornets.

Jamal looks like he's warming up... we're gonna need some points from him


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Jamal with 3 in a row, good to see...Gotta give Skiles credit for giving him another chance, cause if I were coach I'm not sure I would give him another chance,


We need the scoring.


----------



## curry_52

Eddy will win this game for us, just sit and watch.

:yes:


----------



## 7thwatch

Curry needs one rebound for a double double.

C'mon EC, take your revenge of Floyd now :yes:


----------



## MikeDC

Eddy's figured out how to rebound.

Jamal with the Globetrotter move to the bucket!


----------



## Crawscrew

WOW...Jamal threw it through Steve Smith's legs, went around him, got and made the runner


----------



## Nater

Curry misses a layup, and Hornets come away with the ball.

Hinrich fouls Smith as he attempts a layup.
Smith makes first FT.
Makes second.

Hornets by 3 with 8 minutes left.

Crawford misses a 3 with :03 on the shot clock. JYD almost rebounds, but it's knocked away.

JYD rebounds a Hornets miss. Crawford passes to Hinrich, who just misses a 3 from the baseline.

Curry gets a rebound at the defensive end.

Crawford becomes invisible as he slices through defenders and makes the runner. How did he do that?!?!


----------



## truebluefan

Jamal put that through Steve Smiths legs!!!


----------



## Crawscrew

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Crawford becomes invisible as he slices through defenders and makes the runner. How did he do that?!?!


could not have put it better myself


----------



## Nater

Smith gets fouled. 
Makes the first FT, misses second.

Crawford misses a jumper, but gets fouled.

Timeout. Hornets 73, Bulls 71.


----------



## MikeDC

Right there you see why JYD isn't our long-term answer at the 3. Kirk drives in and dishes back to him and he doesn't even look for his shot.

With a guy like Peja or Pierce, that's 2 points.


----------



## 7thwatch

Jamal is heating up. If he keeps making shots I'll forgive him for missing so many early on.


----------



## Crawscrew

K-State 28-7 with 3min to go in 3rd...Roberson wit 4 TD passes


----------



## truebluefan

curry has a double double 10-10

AD 1 pt away from a double double 

Hinrich two pts and two assists away from a double double.


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Right there you see why JYD isn't our long-term answer at the 3. Kirk drives in and dishes back to him and he doesn't even look for his shot.
> 
> With a guy like Peja or Pierce, that's 2 points.


or Marshall or Rose . . .


----------



## Wynn

*Full time out*

Skiles "Okay, guys, we make these two shots and then we're in a brand new ball-game. Dig deep for defense, believe on offense, feed the big fella and T A B after every shot. Let's get'em!"


----------



## truebluefan

73-73 tie!!


----------



## Nater

Crawford has 8 of 10 Bulls points this quarter.

He makes the first FT.
Makes the second.

Tied game.

Curry stands ground against Magloire, who misses the hook.

Crowd is loudly chanting "Let's go Bulls!"

ADavis goes to the hoop and is fouled.
Makes the first FT.
Makes the second.


----------



## krob

UGA 49 yrd FG... 17-6 LSU... UGA kicker ties record for most FG in a season w/ 29


----------



## Wynn

.....entire hornet roster now with 3 fouls apiece....


----------



## 7thwatch

Jamal with the clutch ft's. He's the anti Rose (remembering a game from earlier this season . . .)


----------



## MikeDC

Damn!


----------



## GB

Jyd's miss will cost us the game...just watch


----------



## 7thwatch

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Damn!


as in good damn or bad damn?


----------



## MikeDC

Bad, then good, then good again!


----------



## Crawscrew

Jamal with the layup to give bulls 1 point lead, great hustle by Kirk, NO turnover on the way back...Timeout


----------



## truebluefan

Nice fast break, Hinrich to Crawford! 

Nice D by JYD!!! 

Bulls ball.


----------



## Wynn

As poor of a game as Jamal has had, he has high points for the Bull, and is still the guy I would like making the tough shot. Is this the definition of "go-to-guy"? MJ stunk it up quite a few times, but would make them count when necessary. Rose would score points all the time, except when necessary....


----------



## Nater

BDavis drives inside, but is fouled by Curry.
Misses the first FT.
Makes the second.

Bulls by 1 with 5 minutes left.

Curry drove inside, but missed. JYD rebounds, but missed.

Hornets get a 3 (Armstrong, I think).

Curry gets fouled shooting.
Makes first FT, misses the second.

BDavis misses the layup, Hornets rebouned, but Armstrong misses the 3.

Hinrich passes ahead to Crawford, who makes the layup and gets hit, but no foul.

At the other end, Bulls force a turnover out of bounds.

The action is reaching a fever pitch! Timeout.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Jyd's miss will cost us the game...just watch


Maybe not. He forced a t/o just now.


----------



## ScottVdub

STOP SHOWING THE SAME COMMERCIALS EVERY BREAK!!!!:upset: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## MikeDC

Wow, that was a thing of beauty - kirk to jamal


----------



## krob

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> STOP SHOWING THE SAME COMMERCIALS EVERY BREAK!!!!:upset: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



Wish i could see those comercials... Damn WGN:upset:


----------



## Nater

Hinrich finds Crawford, who drains it with a foot on the 3-point line. He Is Hot!

Armstrong hits another 3. He has 19 points.

80-80.

ADavis misses a 17-footer.

Hornets push it, and BDavis gets a fastbreak layup.

Crawford hits another baseline jumper. He has 21 (shooting 8 for 19)!!!


----------



## 7thwatch

NO points in the paint - 22
Bulls points in the pain - 44


----------



## MikeDC

Jamal's on fire now... started 1-11, now 8-19


----------



## truebluefan

jamal!!!

82-82


----------



## rynobot

score??


----------



## GB

hornets just don't want to win...

They don't want to *lose* to these Bulls...


You can see it in their eyes, body language and game play.


----------



## Wynn

Last three shots for the Bull

Crawdaddy, assist to Heinekid......
Crawdaddy, assist to Heinekid......
Crawdaddy, assist to Heinekid......

"I'll have, a Heinekid!"


----------



## MikeDC

Crap. (That's a bad crap).


----------



## Nater

BDavis hits a 3 that beats the shot clock by thismuch.

ADavis gets knocked down with the ball. Hornets come away and get a fastbreak layup.

Timeout. Hornets 87, Bulls 82.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> score??


87-82 NO. 1:22 left.


----------



## Crawscrew

Davis hits 3 just as shot-clock buzzer sounds 

Jamal comes off a scree, and falls down as pass is made 

Armstrong picks it up and goes the length for a layup 

Timeout Bulls 87-82 NO with 1:23 left


----------



## krob

18 yrd INT return for a TD by LSU... 24-6 LSU


----------



## 7thwatch

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## DaBullz

Ouch

AD with the terrible shot selection from the top of the key and miss.

New Orleans fast breaking us to death.

Down 5 with 1:23 left.

It's still a game.

NO with 28 pts this Q.

Bulls have 21-21-19-21


----------



## Wynn

*D'OH!*


----------



## dkg1

Those offensive rebounds are killing us. 

Skiles needs to get either AD or JYD out so we can get a more offensive lineup in the game. AD should never be allowed to shoot more than 10 feet from the basket with under 3 minutes left in a game.


----------



## ScottVdub

well we just let one get away


----------



## Nater

(It was Armstrong who had the fastbreak layup.)

1:23 to play. 

Hinrich's layup won't go in, and Curry gets a loose-ball foul. A few boos are heard from the now relatively-quiet crowd. Bulls are over the limit.

Magloire misses the first FT.
Makes the second.


----------



## krob

Stat of the game... Bulls 15 assists... 11 by kirk


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls down 6, biggest deficit of the night.

Bulls playing Hinrich, Crawford, and Gill.

Jamal airballs a 3.

Bulls have to foul to stop the clock.

It's not looking good.

88-82 with :54 left

Baron just missed his first FT
and the 2nd


----------



## 7thwatch

KH with 11 assits
JC with 3
the rest with only 1 or 2 combined it think.

Sad.


----------



## truebluefan

game over. 

Lost another one we could have won. 

Bad three by Jamal. Air ball.


----------



## GB

Jamal, for all his short term brillance, shoots an airball three with no rebounders in white under the rim.


----------



## Nater

Crawford airballs a 3. 

Hinrich fouls Davis to stop the clock. Not a bad move.
Davis misses first FT. Misses teh second too!

Hinrich loses the ball, and Wesley gets it. Curry fouls him immediately, and he's now fouled out.


----------



## curry_52

Half empty: This team cant finish games, period
They could lead any time after 3 quarters and then lose it in a heartbreaker, need more veterans.
Half full: getting closer to the ribs, said Hornets over Bulls


----------



## DaBullz

Hinrich shows us he's no better than Rose.

Drives to the bucket to try to get a quick score and loses it.

Curry fouls out.

89-82

It's over.
90-82


----------



## MikeDC

guh.


----------



## Crawscrew

Jamal airballs a 3 from the wing 

Hinrich fouls Davis who misses both 

Hinrich comes down, loses the ball on the drive 

Eddy fouls wesley 
Makes first 
Makes second 

90-82


----------



## Nater

Wesley makes both FTs.

Crawford makes a runner in the lane.

Hornets 90, Bulls 84 with :40.2 left. Timeout.


----------



## Illstate2

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> Stat of the game... Bulls 15 assists... 11 by kirk


As much as that is indicative of impressive play from Hinrich, its also indictment of the Bulls' play as a whole.


----------



## Crawscrew

Jamal with the jumper in the lane 90-84 

hornets cant get ball inbounds, they call timeout 


Jamal with 18 in the 4th (7-10) 
Armstrong with 13 in the Q


----------



## DaBullz

Bulls need two 3's and a stop to tie.

Still plenty of time left.

Good thing we have an X and O guy as coach to design the plays to get us those 3's.


----------



## curry_52

Im starting to hate this team (Not Skiles team, the Bulls in general). Maybe its frustration, but I cant take it anymore.


----------



## krob

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> 
> 
> As much as that is indicative of impressive play from Hinrich, its also indictment of the Bulls' play as a whole.


Thats what im saying


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls need two 3's and a stop to tie.
> 
> Still plenty of time left.
> 
> Good thing we have an X and O guy as coach to design the plays to get us those 3's.


Make that 2 stops.

They didn't get the stop, they fouled.

Wesley made the FT

It's really looking over.


----------



## Crawscrew

Linton almost banked in a 3, just short...why is he shooting the ball???


----------



## krob

Why the **** does linton johnson have the ball in his hands this late in the game... tahts two games in a row... skiles is showing a little too much confidence in him for my liking.


----------



## Nater

Wesley makes both FTs.

Hornets by 8.

Linton bricks a 3.

Wesley fouled by jamal.
Makes the first, misses the second.

Timout Chicago. 93-84, Hornets. 0:27 left.


----------



## GB

You know why we didn't (and don't) win?

Eddy hasn't lived up to the hype EVERYONE showered on him coming into the season.

As long as he's less than dominant, he's a bust---because I refuse to believe all the NBA types who believe in him are wrong. Right now, it looks like we should have kept Brad Miller...

What a rough stretch the organization is in.


----------



## krob

TD UGA... TE Ben Watson on the deep cross... may have gotten some mo' with a reverse... 24-13 LSU


----------



## Crawscrew

K-State just picked off a pass and returned it for a TD 35-7


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> *Hinrich shows us he's no better than Rose.*


Where to start!? Salary? Energy? Defense? The possibility that he may make a better shot at some point in his career?

Did you just toss that comment out so you have evidence to present that you're not only hard on Crawdaddy? Seems owful harsh on the kid.

Criticize him for his shot %, sure, but throw him in Rose's boat? With no life-vest. That's just mean!


----------



## giusd

i could only watch the box score on my laptop but i think until pippen, Robinson, and chandler come back, and especially pippen the bulls are going to struggle in the 4th quarter. There is just not enough vets on the floor at the end of the game. AT least two of them would be playing down the streach.

david


----------



## Nater

Crawford makes a nice move on the baseline. The layup gives him 25 points.

Crawford fouls Wesley. 
Misses the first FT.
Makes the second.

Gill dribbles all the way down, and hits a baseline jumper.

Crawford fouls Armstrong.


----------



## sonny

:upset: Playoffs! See you next year!


----------



## Nater

Armstrong makes both FTs.

Hinrich passes to Crawford, who swishes a 3. Unbelievable. He's got 23 points this quarter.

Davis gets fouled. Makes 1 of 2.

Hinrich's shot misses at the buzzer.

Game over.


----------



## GB

It's also interesting that we're winning with the ball in Hiney's hand---Jamal comes in in the fourth, dominates the ball, scores a lot, and we lose.

Not blaming it on him...just something interesting about the game.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Where to start!? Salary? Energy? Defense? The possibility that he may make a better shot at some point in his career?
> 
> Did you just toss that comment out so you have evidence to present that you're not only hard on Crawdaddy? Seems owful harsh on the kid.
> 
> Criticize him for his shot %, sure, but throw him in Rose's boat? With no life-vest. That's just mean!


The point is that it is REALLY tough to be in that position, where you need a bucket and you have to create one for yourself.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> LAST MEETING: Nov. 8; Bulls, 109-106. At New Orleans, Rose came off the bench to score 34 points to lead the Bulls to their second win in three games. Marshall added 22 for Chicago. Davis led the Hornets with 35 points and 13 assists.
> 
> Hornets are playing without their best player, Mashburn.
> 
> This looks like an even matchup on paper, but I suspect the Nornets will take away the Bulls' transition game and the Bulls looked pretty bad running a half-court offense last game.
> 
> The Hornets have two consistent guards, while ours haven't found consistency. This is the difference in the game.
> 
> Hornets 98
> Bulls 90
> Crawford high scorer


Missed both team's score by 1.


----------



## curry_52

Lets get a legit superstar, Pax. Dont ask me who and how, all I know is we need 1 and fast.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The point is that it is REALLY tough to be in that position, where you need a bucket and you have to create one for yourself.


True that, but I think with even half a season under his belt the kid may learn how to do it.

Tough loss.

Too bad the final score won't be indicative of what a close battle this really was.


----------



## thegza

What's new? :angel: :no: 


We need a Stud. A proven one, and the only one I see that we can get is T-Mac.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Bulls be killed!
> 
> Hornets 108
> 
> Bulls 78


Well we lost.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Lets get a legit superstar, Pax. Dont ask me who and how, all I know is we need 1 and fast.


Willing to give up next years 1st round draft pick?


----------



## DaBullz

Everyone over to Truebluefan's house for free ribs and beer.


----------



## Wynn

*For the Ribs....*

I predict....

The Bull -- 91
The Hornet -- 97


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Lizzy, Maestro, johnston797, dkg1, NCBullsFan*, Wynn*, GB, jhaze99, krob, Crawscrew*, ChiTownFan, superdave, TellCoby, 7thwatch, curry_52*, macro6*, Future, ryzmah, ChiLuv411, Chi_Lunatic*, Coachking, RangerC, BullspgJayWill#22, E L D R U H M A I, Andre, BSchmaranz, chibullsfan4life, giusd, Genuine Article, mATtAhY, Bulls96*, futuristxen, FanOfAll8472, The lone wolf, lou4gehrig, itso, Sith, sonny, Bolts, Illstate2, Happyface, DaBullz)


----------



## krob

Toss left, TD Justin Davis of LSU... 31-13 LSU... with OU losing tonight it looks like LSU v. USC national title game... eh...:dead:


----------



## curry_52

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Willing to give up next years 1st round draft pick?


Bulls fans mentality is sad, always thinking about potential and 10 years down the road. I want to win NOW.

:upset:


----------



## curry_52

> Originally posted by <b>Andre</b>!
> What's new? :angel: :no:
> 
> 
> We need a Stud. A proven one, and the only one I see that we can get is T-Mac.


How??


----------



## DaBullz

At least we're looking less like the Washington Generals and more like the Globetrotters. That move by Crawford to go between Smith's legs was a trotter move.


----------



## Bulls96

Can someone imagine just in the beginning of 2002 we could had a winning team:

1.	Jay Williams
2.	Jamal Crawford 
3.	Ron Artest
4.	Elton Brand
5.	Brad Miller

I hate that cheap bas…d , JKrause
:upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook

> Originally posted by <b>sonny</b>!
> :upset: Playoffs! See you next year!


Playoffs, your talking about playoffs next year? Please wait longer :upset:


----------



## futuristxen

Jamal is definitely getting the scoring done now that BC is gone. He put on one heckuva performance to try and keep the bulls in it in the 4th. Even the New Orleans announcers were going bananas over Crawford's performance. He had them sweating it out till the final buzzer sounded.

We could have won this game with some better shooting from the rest of the team. Crawford and Hinrich both played well. Curry was pretty nonexistant.

I think the team is performing better than before. I think we're headed in a positive direction, in spite of the results. We've had two straight games that we were in it till the end, and with a little better execution down the stretch we could win.(which is pretty good, we're talking about beating two of the better teams in the east here, New Orleans and Philly).


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Blues_Clues_bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> everyone here thinks jamal is going to be the high scorer lmao. that first game after the trade was just a flash in the pan people


Well he was Again. Still laughing?


----------



## Happyface

The Sky is falling! The Sky is falling! :no:


----------



## Lizzy

When you start a guy like Linton Johnson you can pretty much chalk up the "L." We need Pippen and E-Rob and Tyson.

Guys, look at the east. I'm not even ruling out play-offs yet and we'll probably lose to the Spurs on Monday. I think we've had enough trades for right now. Having a superstar isn't doing anything for McGrady and it didn't do much for Vince until Rose and Marshall showed up. I think the Bulls will be to .500 by the all-star break. They have tons of off days this month for SS to work with the team.

Chill, yo!


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Jamal is definitely getting the scoring done now that BC is gone. He put on one heckuva performance to try and keep the bulls in it in the 4th. Even the New Orleans announcers were going bananas over Crawford's performance. He had them sweating it out till the final buzzer sounded.
> 
> We could have won this game with some better shooting from the rest of the team. Crawford and Hinrich both played well. Curry was pretty nonexistant.
> 
> I think the team is performing better than before. I think we're headed in a positive direction, in spite of the results. We've had two straight games that we were in it till the end, and with a little better execution down the stretch we could win.(which is pretty good, we're talking about beating two of the better teams in the east here, New Orleans and Philly).


Nice post:yes:


----------



## futuristxen

For all of you writing off the season and the playoffs this year...the Bulls are only 2 games out of the playoff picture. We go on a winning streak we can easily run up to the 5th or 6th seed(only 4 games back of 6).


----------



## thegza

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> How??


If Paxson has the "balls" to trade Crawford, Chandler involved in a deal for McGrady. We've got what it takes to bring T-Mac, especially in the sittuation Orlando is sitting at right now.


----------



## Half-Life

yes i am really dissapointed by i am happy with the output of the team

we look a lot better and we were able to keep things in our control for the most of the game

we are only making a few mistakes now>>>before with bc everything we did on the court was a mistake


now we have crawford as our main man>>>we have an identity

the primary mistakes we made were not getting rebounds and curry not getting much looks

these types of stuff can be easily corrected

the most important thing is that this team has a whole different attitude going into games now

you can tell they want to win and i think that they can click real soon and put together an amazing comeback>>>i"m not talking about ten game winning streaks or things like that but they have life now>>>and that can push them towards the playoffs

sorry< my keyboard is messed up right now


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> For all of you writing off the season and the playoffs this year...the Bulls are only 2 games out of the playoff picture. We go on a winning streak we can easily run up to the 5th or 6th seed(only 4 games back of 6).


Bulls are 2 wins, 8 losses in their last 10 games. A losing streak is not only in progress, but more likely to happen than your win streak.

I wish, though.


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>Andre</b>!
> 
> 
> If Paxson has the "balls" to trade Crawford, Chandler involved in a deal for McGrady. We've got what it takes to bring T-Mac, especially in the sittuation Orlando is sitting at right now.


Would you do that if you were Orlando? I wouldn't trade McGrady for Tyson and Jamal.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you do that if you were Orlando? I wouldn't trade McGrady for Tyson and Jamal.


Maybe they do it.

They're not winning with him. They can lose just as well without him. A trade like this may make sense if they want to take their lottery pick and use it to build around a Chandler/Crawford/Gooden trio.


----------



## curry_52

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you do that if you were Orlando? I wouldn't trade McGrady for Tyson and Jamal.


Yep, I dont think Orlando wants to go on a 82 game losing streak. Seriously, Orlando would average 500 fans per game without T-Mac. I cant see it happening.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Jamal is definitely getting the scoring done now that BC is gone. He put on one heckuva performance to try and keep the bulls in it in the 4th.


Jamals scoring is meaningless since we lost.


And NO didn't start pulling away until he started dominating the ball.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls are 2 wins, 8 losses in their last 10 games. A losing streak is not only in progress, but more likely to happen than your win streak.
> 
> I wish, though.


The rest of the month we have:
Dec 8 SA 
Dec 12 @MIL 
Dec 13 IND 
Dec 16 ORL 
Dec 17 @DET 
Dec 20 CLE 
Dec 22 UTA 
Dec 23 @NJ 
Dec 26 @CLE 
Dec 27 WAS 
Dec 29 MIA 
Dec 30 @MIN 

That's 12 games. Optimistically we can beat: Mil, Orl, Cle, Cle, Was, Mia--which would be 6-6, but maybe we steal the game against Indiana or Minnesota(racked by injuries are they) which would give us a winning record for the rest of the month. I have a feeling 7-5 or 8-4 would put us at the 8th seed out east.

People just need to keep in mind, the East is terrible. Horrid. Awful. Putrid. And that puts us right in the middle of things in the race for that 8th seed.

Also should mention, Cleveland finally won tonight. They're tied with us in the win column.


----------



## Happyface

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamals scoring is meaningless since we lost.
> 
> 
> And NO didn't start pulling away until he started dominating the ball.



Considering hes the Bulls primary scorer i'd say your wrong


----------



## GB

If Orlando puts McGrady on the market theres a lot more, and better, options that they'll have than the potential, but no production Bulls.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamals scoring is meaningless since we lost.
> 
> 
> And NO didn't start pulling away until he started dominating the ball.


Been a long time since I've seen an official *Kneepad!* stat thread, but I'd be willing to assert that Jamal's +/- tonight was not a strength. But I'm also conflicted. What would we rather he do in the fourth? Personally, seems like AD and Lint were putting the ball up way too often, but I'm basing that on play-by-play (thanks, guys) alone.

I'm glad to see Crawdaddy shake off a rough start and start hitting some shots. Something Gill nor Heiny could do all game.


----------



## Half-Life

the most important thing is that we are playing so much better>>>>>games actually mean something to us now>>and the improvement of heinrcih and jc is just amazing


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> The rest of the month we have:
> Dec 8 SA
> Dec 12 @MIL
> Dec 13 IND
> Dec 16 ORL
> Dec 17 @DET
> Dec 20 CLE
> Dec 22 UTA
> Dec 23 @NJ
> Dec 26 @CLE
> Dec 27 WAS
> Dec 29 MIA
> Dec 30 @MIN
> 
> That's 12 games. Optimistically we can beat: Mil, Orl, Cle, Cle, Was, Mia--which would be 6-6, but maybe we steal the game against Indiana or Minnesota(racked by injuries are they) which would give us a winning record for the rest of the month. I have a feeling 7-5 or 8-4 would put us at the 8th seed out east.
> 
> People just need to keep in mind, the East is terrible. Horrid. Awful. Putrid. And that puts us right in the middle of things in the race for that 8th seed.
> 
> Also should mention, Cleveland finally won tonight. They're tied with us in the win column.


"Optimistically" being the operative word. Realistically, Philly with its frontcourt all beat up and now New Orleans were two teams you might "optimistically" think we'd beat.

Realistically, I think we may beat Orlando and maybe Cleveland at home, and quite possibly (high probability) lose the rest.


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe they do it.
> 
> They're not winning with him. They can lose just as well without him. A trade like this may make sense if they want to take their lottery pick and use it to build around a Chandler/Crawford/Gooden trio.


Don't you hate Jamal? And you think we could get McGrady for him? (I can't keep track of all the people that hate Jamal).

If McGrady is on the trading block they can get something a little better than Jamal and Tyson.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Jamals scoring is meaningless since we lost.
> 
> 
> And NO didn't start pulling away until he started dominating the ball.


NO didn't start pulling away until they started hitting shots. Armstrong got a layup, Baron Davis got a buzzer beating 3. Don't even try and fault a guy who shot an amazing percentage from the field...Crawford scored 25 in the 4th. It wasn't stat padding.

Do you not understand that that is big league scoring? It's important in that, Crawford is capable of that kind of scoring. Thus we don't need to be looking for a superstar scorer. What we need is a few breaks to go our way.

I can't believe that you are attributing NO pulling away to Jamal getting white hot from the field. That is dumbfounding to me.

You might as well blame Hinrich's 12 assists for the loss.

Hating on Crawford and Hinrich is so two weeks ago GB. You need to get with the times, buddy.


----------



## DaBullz

BTW

Bulls 5-13 lost tonight to become 5-14
Cleveland won tonight to become 5-15

One view is we have a chance to catch teams ahead of us.

Another view is we're about to be passed by Cleveland.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Considering hes the Bulls primary scorer i'd say your wrong


To date, with no more success than Mercer or Rose.


Floyd just said: "Hinrich is going to be a special, special player in this league. I'm highly impressed with him."


----------



## Happyface

I think every teams forums have people who talk about trading for Mcgrady after every loss :laugh:


----------



## Wynn

*Future!*

I imagine *GB!* may be blaming the poor defense on Jamal. Having not seen the game, I have no way to be objective in this, so serve only as a translator.


----------



## Illstate2

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> "Optimistically" being the operative word. Realistically, Philly with its frontcourt all beat up and now New Orleans were two teams you might "optimistically" think we'd beat.
> 
> Realistically, I think we may beat Orlando and maybe Cleveland at home, and quite possibly (high probability) lose the rest.


We can't beat Miami? Or Washington(depending on what their injury situation will be at that point)?


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> "Optimistically" being the operative word. Realistically, Philly with its frontcourt all beat up and now New Orleans were two teams you might "optimistically" think we'd beat.
> 
> Realistically, I think we may beat Orlando and maybe Cleveland at home, and quite possibly (high probability) lose the rest.


We can beat Miami and Washington at home! I swear!


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> To date, with no more success than Mercer or Rose.
> 
> 
> Floyd just said: "Hinrich is going to be a special, special player in this league. I'm highly impressed with him."


And he's right. But what does that have to do with Crawford? You don't really get it. It's not Crawford or Hinrich under the new coach. It's Hinrich AND Crawford. Crawford is scoring, Hinrich is playing point. It's two very good young guards. They're better together than apart.

After seeing them both the other night, I don't understand how this can't be clear.

Just look at the stat box tonight. Hinrich 12 assists. Crawford 28 points. Point guard and a shooting guard.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> I can't believe that you are attributing NO pulling away to Jamal getting white hot from the field.


Get off the high horse. Jamal came in and killed the offensive movement. Had he been doing it all game and hitting, no big deal. But we were ahead when Hinrich was making it an equal opportunity offense. Crawford killed that, gave NO some place to focus their defense...and then took a couple of ill advised shots and airball. 

He needs to stay within the offense...


----------



## truebluefan

18 t/o. 14 steals allowed. That beat us. Wennington really harped on the fact that Jamals three airball was taken way too early and was forced. 

However jamal scored 23 pts in the third quarter. He had 5 going into the quarter.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> *Future!*
> 
> I imagine *GB!* may be blaming the poor defense on Jamal. Having not seen the game, I have no way to be objective in this, so serve only as a translator.


Well the New Orleans announcers were pretty complimentary about our defense. They were lamenting the fact that throwing out the Orlando game, they've been running into some real tough defenses lately, and Chicago was no diffrent.


----------



## ChiBron

My thoughts on the game:

Offensive rebounds just killed us in the 4th qtr. It seemed like every time they got one, Armstrong burned us with a 3. He willed that team to victory tonight. U think T-mac couldn't use this guy back on his team right now??

Anyway, we definitely could've used Tyson in the 4th. Curry failed to box out on all the dagger 3s they hit on us. He was a huge disappointment tonight, and has been this season. For some reason he still looks very hesitant every time he gets the ball down low. Its amazing how much his post game has regressed in compared to the last 3 months of past season. He can't even get a decent shot off anymore. Its disturbing to watch him when he posts up on the right side of the court. 70% of the time u either feel like he's gonna turn it over or just throw up a poor shot among a crowd(which he did a LOT tonight). He needs to learn some basic fundamentals; like not bringing the ball down whenever there is more then 1 guy covering him. AND the bulls should never use this guy as a passer in the high post. 

Positives:

Jamal's 4th qtr - 23 pts! WOW. He single handedly kept us in the game with one big shot after another.

AD's night. Some big buckets and rebounds. 11 pts, 15 boards.

Kirk Hinrich's playmaking ability. 12 assists! Carried us for a good stretch in the 2nd and 3rd qtr. Although he is still struggling to shoot a decent percentage. His handles looked suspect at times as well. But still, a solid game.

Negatives:

Along with Curry, it was:

Linton Johnson - A poorer version of Trenton Hassell. Can play some D, but is just horrible at other aspects of the game. Its just sad he has to see mins. on the court with our TWO Small Forwards out.


----------



## Happyface

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> NO didn't start pulling away until they started hitting shots. Armstrong got a layup, Baron Davis got a buzzer beating 3. Don't even try and fault a guy who shot an amazing percentage from the field...Crawford scored 25 in the 4th. It wasn't stat padding.
> 
> Do you not understand that that is big league scoring? It's important in that, Crawford is capable of that kind of scoring. Thus we don't need to be looking for a superstar scorer. What we need is a few breaks to go our way.
> 
> I can't believe that you are attributing NO pulling away to Jamal getting white hot from the field. That is dumbfounding to me.
> 
> You might as well blame Hinrich's 12 assists for the loss.
> 
> Hating on Crawford and Hinrich is so two weeks ago GB. You need to get with the times, buddy.



Its the same people who overeact to everything if you notice. From the beginning of the season its the same ones that earlier said we should trade JC for Alvin Williams, etc. because they thought JC wouldnt amount to anything more than a bench player. They blamed the earlier blowout losses on Jamal  Its just funny to see the same ones overeacting after every loss about how the sky is falling! :devil:


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> And he's right. But what does that have to do with Crawford?


Actually nothing. The clip just played when I was righting the post. Thus the..."Floyd *JUST*" comment.



> They're better together than apart.


:laugh:

Hinrichs assists came during the time that Jamal was riding the pine. During the fourth, few touches, few assists...Jamal had 'em all. And NO pulled away and won it during that time too.



> I don't understand


:yes:


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Well the New Orleans announcers were pretty complimentary about our defense. They were lamenting the fact that throwing out the Orlando game, they've been running into some real tough defenses lately, and Chicago was no diffrent.


Definitely true through 3 quarters, which is what kept the game close. Good offenses find a way to beat good defenses when it matters, and maybe that's what happened tonight. Maybe, though, the defense let up. I can't judge, as it's difficult to tell from running commentary and a box score.

I do like the current Kirk/Jamal dynamic, and hope the guys continue to play well together.


----------



## Showtyme

Just a box score browse:

1. Another fairly competitive loss. Inability to close out games? At least it's not the problem of getting blown out. There is going to be days like this, and honestly, New Orleans is a better team than us.

2. We lost this game at the lines (the arc and the stripe). It's a matter of SMART defense, not a matter of intensity. I think Skiles has the intensity, but tonight was a demonstration that the actual skill of defense as a team and as individuals was somewhat lacking. This is a refined thing that comes with time. 

3. We have not buckled in the weaknesses that were addressed by the coaching change and the trades. We outrebounded NO, a pretty tenacious rebounding team. We took smarter shots. We had more points in the paint. But sadly, they didn't develop into the type of fast-break ball that the players were originally talking about. That's because...

4. The point guard spot becomes a much more exposed weakness in traditional offenses being run by Skiles, whereas in the triangle it was more easily covered. If Hinrich is going to get those minutes (and he racked up a ton of assists as well as a few steals), he's going to need to get a lot better, because he's just more important now. He has to shoot better (0-6 from the arc and 3-13 is bad news from any player), get to the line more (2 FT attempts for a hard-nosed penetrator? even if he's getting rookie no-calls, he needs to draw more than one foul the entire game), and take care of the ball (the Hornets had FOURTEEN steals... everyone is somewhat responsible but KH had 5 TO's).

Other random comments:

ERob is someone Skiles may like, but if he stays sick too much longer, he'll be defaulted in a doghouse.

The team isn't ready to start Linton. It's not that he's not ready to start, but I think the team is not at a point where they can have three role players starting (AD, Lint, Gill) when the two focal points aren't totally confident yet (JC and Curry). He's not even a really confident role player yet... let JYD start and bring tremendous energy to the floor.

Fizer needs minutes. We all know this.

The team needs to get better three-point shooters. I think Kirk has the green light to take the open J from the arc, and his form is beautiful and he really made a billing in college as a dead-eye shooter, but it's the pro game now and he has to go through the adjustment period. Until then, let JC or Gill take them and let KH convert some of those six possessions where he let it fly into two-point plays.

I can remain optimistic after tonight's game, although there are obviously some flaws, and this was certainly a winnable game.


----------



## Illstate2

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Get off the high horse. Jamal came in and killed the offensive movement. Had he been doing it all game and hitting, no big deal. But we were ahead when Hinrich was making it an equal opportunity offense. Crawford killed that, gave NO some place to focus their defense...and then took a couple of ill advised shots and airball.
> 
> He needs to stay within the offense...


Considering the Bulls scored 30 in the 4th I'd say what Crawford did was fine.

The problem was that NO scored *38* in the 4th.


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Get off the high horse. Jamal came in and killed the offensive movement. Had he been doing it all game and hitting, no big deal. But we were ahead when Hinrich was making it an equal opportunity offense. Crawford killed that, gave NO some place to focus their defense...and then took a couple of ill advised shots and airball.
> 
> He needs to stay within the offense...


Are you out of your mind? He was on fire. If anything we lost because Linton Johnson and Antonio Davis took shots when we should have gotten the ball to Crawford.(the problem as it was described to me, was that New Orleans keyed on Crawford once he got hot and the game was in doubt, and the other bulls didn't step up). Scorers have to become assertive. I completely disagree that a red hot Jamal who was hitting just about everything he threw up, should have shot less. He got an airball. That was the mistake and the turnover to Armstrong. But I don't think you understand much about milking the hot hand.

stay within the offense...rubbish. His role in the game was to come in and score. And he did it. If the ball bounces a little diffrent on a few key plays, or an extra stop here or there, then it's a bulls win.

Bulls fans need to realize that our backcourt is no longer our glaring weakness. Our weakness is at the 3 and 4 and on some nights the 5. But you never see any threads ridiculing Corie Blount.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> Hinrichs assists came during the time that Jamal was riding the pine. During the fourth, few touches, few assists...Jamal had 'em all. And NO pulled away and won it during that time too.


He had three in a row to Crawdaddy in the fourth. I commented on it earlier in the thread.

CBS.sportsline.com lists four Hinnie to Crawdaddy assists in the fourth. The reason there weren't any earlier was because JCraw couldn't hit the broad side of a barn...


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't you hate Jamal? And you think we could get McGrady for him? (I can't keep track of all the people that hate Jamal).
> 
> If McGrady is on the trading block they can get something a little better than Jamal and Tyson.


Being accused of "hating" crawford and actually "hating" him are two different things.

I agree with Futurisxen that Crawford's 4th Q performance tonight was big league scoring.

We were killed in Q4 by their guards. Wesley, Armstrong, Davis and even Steve Smith teed off on us.

11:30 Darrell Armstrong made 25 ft Three Point Jumper. Assisted by David Wesley. 62-61 
10:02 Steve Smith made 10 ft Two Point Shot. 64-65 
9:03 Steve Smith made 25 ft Three Point Jumper. Assisted by David West. 67-67 
9:03 67-67 Jamal Crawford Shooting Foul 
9:03 Steve Smith made Free Throw 1 of 1. 68-67 
8:19 Steve Smith made Free Throw 1 of 2. 71-69 
8:19 Steve Smith made Free Throw 2 of 2. 72-69 
5:01 Baron Davis missed Free Throw 1 of 2. 73-75 
5:01 Baron Davis made Free Throw 2 of 2. 74-75 
4:30 Darrell Armstrong made 25 ft Three Point Jumper. 77-75 
2:56 Darrell Armstrong made 25 ft Three Point Jumper. Assisted by P.J. Brown. 80-80 
2:29 Baron Davis made Layup. Assisted by Darrell Armstrong. 82-80 
1:38 Baron Davis made 25 ft Three Point Jumper. Assisted by Darrell Armstrong. 85-82 
1:23 Darrell Armstrong made Layup. 87-82 
0:54 Baron Davis missed Free Throw 1 of 2. 87-82 
0:54 Baron Davis missed Free Throw 2 of 2. 87-82 
0:46 David Wesley made Free Throw 1 of 2. 88-82 
0:46 David Wesley made Free Throw 2 of 2. 89-82 
0:38 David Wesley made Free Throw 1 of 2. 90-84 
0:38 David Wesley made Free Throw 2 of 2. 91-84 
0:28 David Wesley made Free Throw 1 of 2. 92-84 
0:28 David Wesley missed Free Throw 2 of 2. 92-84 
0:22 David Wesley missed Free Throw 1 of 2. 92-86 
0:22 New Orleans Offensive Rebound. 92-86 
0:22 David Wesley made Free Throw 2 of 2. 93-86 
0:14 Darrell Armstrong made Free Throw 1 of 2. 94-88 
0:14 Darrell Armstrong made Free Throw 2 of 2. 95-88 
0:03 Baron Davis made Free Throw 1 of 2. 96-91 
0:03 Baron Davis missed Free Throw 2 of 2. 96-91


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Get off the high horse. Jamal came in and killed the offensive movement. Had he been doing it all game and hitting, no big deal. But we were ahead when Hinrich was making it an equal opportunity offense. Crawford killed that, gave NO some place to focus their defense...and then took a couple of ill advised shots and airball.
> 
> He needs to stay within the offense...


Thats not true at all .Crawford came in at the start of the 4th 


11:44) [CHI] Davis Turnover: Bad Pass (3 TO) Steal: Wesley (4 ST)
(11:30) [NOH 62-61] Armstrong Jump Shot: Made (11 PTS) Assist: Wesley (4 AST)
(11:13) [CHI 63-62] Davis Jump Shot: Made (9 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (8 AST)
(10:55) [NOH] Brown Turnover: Traveling (1 TO)
(10:43) [CHI] Davis Layup Shot: Missed Block: West (1 BLK)
(10:41) [NOH] Brown Rebound (Off:2 Def:9)
(10:38) [NOH] Wesley Foul: Offensive (3 PF)
(10:38) [NOH] Wesley Turnover: Foul (4 TO)
(10:22) [CHI 65-62] Crawford Running Jump: Made (7 PTS)
(10:02) [NOH 64-65] Smith Running Jump: Made (4 PTS)
(9:43) [CHI 67-64] Crawford Jump Shot: Made (9 PTS) Assist: Blount (2 AST)
(9:34) [NOH] Armstrong Foul: Offensive (1 PF)
(9:34) [NOH] Armstrong Turnover: Foul (2 TO)
(9:34) [NOH] Brown Substitution replaced by Magloire
(9:34) [NOH] Wesley Substitution replaced by Davis
(9:08) [CHI] Hinrich Jump Shot: Missed
(9:06) [NOH] West Rebound (Off:2 Def:5)
(9:04) [NOH 67-67] Smith Jump Shot: Made (7 PTS) Assist: West (3 AST)
(9:04) [CHI] Crawford Foul: Shooting (2 PF)
(9:04) [NOH 68-67] Smith Free Throw 1 of 1 (8 PTS)
(8:59) [CHI 69-68] Crawford Jump Shot: Made (11 PTS) Assist: Davis (1 AST)
(8:45) [NOH 70-69] Armstrong Driving Layup: Made (13 PTS)
(8:40) [CHI] Williams Turnover: Bad Pass (1 TO) Steal: Smith (1 ST)
(8:39) [NOH] Smith Turnover: Bad Pass (1 TO)
(8:39) [TBD] Timeout: Regular
(8:39) [CHI] Davis Substitution replaced by Curry
(8:25) [CHI] Curry Layup Shot: Missed
(8:24) [NOH] West Rebound (Off:2 Def:6)
(8:20) [CHI] Hinrich Foul: Shooting (3 PF)
(8:20) [NOH 71-69] Smith Free Throw 1 of 2 (9 PTS)
(8:20) [NOH 72-69] Smith Free Throw 2 of 2 (10 PTS)
(7:56) [CHI] Crawford Jump Shot: Missed
(7:55) [NOH] Armstrong Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
(7:42) [NOH] Davis Jump Shot: Missed
(7:40) [CHI] Crawford Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
(7:23) [CHI] Hinrich Jump Shot: Missed
(7:21) [NOH] Smith Rebound (Off:2 Def:2)
(7:05) [NOH] Smith Jump Shot: Missed
(7:02) [CHI] Curry Rebound (Off:4 Def:6)
(6:55) [CHI 71-72] Crawford Layup Shot: Made (13 PTS)
(6:34) [NOH] West Jump Shot: Missed
(6:32) [NOH] Magloire Rebound (Off:2 Def:3)
(6:15) [NOH] Armstrong Jump Shot: Missed
(6:14) [NOH] Magloire Rebound (Off:3 Def:3)
(6:14) [CHI] Blount Foul: Shooting (2 PF)
(6:14) [NOH 73-71] Magloire Free Throw 1 of 2 (7 PTS)
(6:14) [NOH] Magloire Free Throw 2 of 2 missed
(6:13) [CHI] Team Rebound
(5:53) [NOH] Armstrong Foul: Shooting (2 PF)
(5:53) [CHI] Team Timeout: Regular
(5:53) [NOH] West Substitution replaced by Wesley
(5:53) [CHI 72-73] Crawford Free Throw 1 of 2 (14 PTS)
(5:53) [CHI 73-73] Crawford Free Throw 2 of 2 (15 PTS)
(5:53) [CHI] Blount Substitution replaced by Davis
(5:53) [NOH] Smith Substitution replaced by Brown
(5:34) [NOH] Magloire Layup Shot: Missed
(5:31) [CHI] Davis Rebound (Off:5 Def:6)
(5:16) [NOH] Brown Foul: Shooting (3 PF)
(5:16) [CHI 74-73] Davis Free Throw 1 of 2 (10 PTS)
(5:16) [CHI 75-73] Davis Free Throw 2 of 2 (11 PTS)
(5:02) [CHI] Curry Foul: Shooting (4 PF)
(5:02) [NOH] Davis Free Throw 1 of 2 missed
(5:02) [NOH] Team Rebound
(5:02) [NOH 74-75] Davis Free Throw 2 of 2 (13 PTS)
(4:41) [CHI] Curry Layup Shot: Missed Block: Magloire (2 BLK)
(4:39) [CHI] Williams Rebound (Off:3 Def:3)
(4:37) [CHI] Williams Layup Shot: Missed
(4:36) [NOH] Davis Rebound (Off:0 Def:1)
(4:30) [NOH 77-75] Armstrong Jump Shot: Made (16 PTS)
(4:15) [NOH] Brown Foul: Shooting (4 PF)
(4:15) [CHI 76-77] Curry Free Throw 1 of 2 (11 PTS)
(4:15) [CHI] Curry Free Throw 2 of 2 missed
(4:13) [NOH] Magloire Rebound (Off:3 Def:4)
(3:57) [NOH] Davis Layup Shot: Missed
(3:56) [NOH] Davis Rebound (Off:1 Def:1)
(3:52) [NOH] Armstrong Layup Shot: Missed
(3:50) [CHI] Davis Rebound (Off:5 Def:7)
(3:47) [CHI 78-77] Crawford Layup Shot: Made (17 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (9 AST)
(3:41) [NOH] Wesley Turnover: Lost Ball Possession (5 TO)
(3:41) [NOH] Team Timeout: Regular
(3:19) [CHI 80-77] Crawford Jump Shot: Made (19 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (10 AST)
(3:01) [NOH] Davis Jump Shot: Missed
(2:59) [NOH] Brown Rebound (Off:3 Def:9)
(2:56) [NOH 80-80] Armstrong Jump Shot: Made (19 PTS) Assist: Brown (1 AST)


He helped the team gain back the momentum that the hornets ended the 3rd quarter on and carried us to 80-77 lead at which point it was game winning time but we failed to get that rebound which wouldve gave us a chance to go up 5 or 6 but instead tied the game . A 5-6pt swing :no: Its the lil things like 4th quarter defensive rebounding that cost us this game it had nothing to with one person.


----------



## Nater

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Bulls fans need to realize that our backcourt is no longer our glaring weakness. Our weakness is at the 3 and 4 and on some nights the 5. But you never see any threads ridiculing Corie Blount.


You mean, other than The Official Cut Corie Blount Thread?


----------



## ChiBron

Great offense beat good defense when it mattered the most. Thats what happened in the 4th qtr. They made a ton of tough shots. We made some ourselves.....just not enough. Apart from offensive rebounding, u really can't put tonights loss on anybody. They're a better team then us, and they proved it in the 4th qtr.

With 3 of our MAIN guyz out, i'm impressed by what the Bulls have shown under Skiles so far. We no longer get blown out and show good resolve when things get tough. This never happened under BC.


----------



## futuristxen

To me that Davis last second three and Crawford's turnover that led to the Armstrong layup were the two plays that decided the game. Play of the game was the Davis 3. That 5 point cusion killed the bulls and decided the game.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> To me that Davis last second three and *Crawford's turnover* that led to the Armstrong layup were the two plays that decided the game. Play of the game was the Davis 3. That 5 point cusion killed the bulls and decided the game.


Why are you a Crawford hater?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> To me that Davis last second three and Crawford's turnover that led to the Armstrong layup were the two plays that decided the game. Play of the game was the Davis 3. That 5 point cusion killed the bulls and decided the game.


To me the play that decided was before that. We were up 80-77 they miss we fail to get the rebound Armstrong hits the 3 and its a tie game sucking the wind right out of the place.That rebound puts us in control and probably deflates the Hornets thats 2 games in a row that rebounding in the 4th hurt us .


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> To me the play that decided was before that. We were up 80-77 they miss we fail to get the rebound Armstrong hits the 3 and its a tie game sucking the wind right out of the place.That rebound puts us in control and probably deflates the Hornets thats 2 games in a row that rebounding in the 4th hurt us .


I didn't pick that play, because I was going "okay...it's okay...the game's only tied. Jamal's hot. We go down, get this score. And we'll be fine" Whereas after the Baron 3 and Armstrong Layup was just a huge 1/2 knockout punch that killed me listening to it. That was when I decided it was over barring a miracle.(which at the time I hadn't totally ruled out with the way Crawford was shooting the rock and as poorly as New Orleans shoots free throws).


----------



## superdave

Hornets 11-27 3 pointers, 41%
Bulls 3-15 3 pointers, 20%

Can Pax please get us a consistent outside shooting threat? Any ideas?


----------



## futuristxen

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Hornets 11-27 3 pointers, 41%
> Bulls 3-15 3 pointers, 20%
> 
> Can Pax please get us a consistent outside shooting threat? Any ideas?


Pax is probably still a good shooter. He could suit up for a few minutes, maybe.

Steve Kerr?

I think it's up to Kirk to get his shot straightned out more. He's a better shooter than he shoots. He needs to knock down those open 3's more consistently. That would go a long ways towards solving those problems.

I mean is it so much to ask Hinrich to give us 8 assists per night, make 46 percent of his shots, get some steals, and not turn the ball over?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Hornets 11-27 3 pointers, 41%
> Bulls 3-15 3 pointers, 20%
> 
> Can Pax please get us a consistent outside shooting threat? Any ideas?


fizer for giricek. its currys idea i think. and a damn good one if i say so myself


----------



## DaBullz

You could easily say that if Crawford hit a few of his shots in his 1-11 cold streak, the game would never have been close.

Or if Hinrich hit a few of his shots he missed.

Or Gill.

Hinrich committed two key turnovers in the final 1:23, too.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Pax is probably still a good shooter. He could suit up for a few minutes, maybe.
> 
> Steve Kerr?
> 
> I think it's up to Kirk to get his shot straightned out more. He's a better shooter than he shoots. He needs to knock down those open 3's more consistently. That would go a long ways towards solving those problems.
> 
> I mean is it so much to ask Hinrich to give us 8 assists per night, make 46 percent of his shots, get some steals, and not turn the ball over?


I think he will in the long run.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Pax is probably still a good shooter. He could suit up for a few minutes, maybe.
> 
> Steve Kerr?
> 
> I think it's up to Kirk to get his shot straightned out more. He's a better shooter than he shoots. He needs to knock down those open 3's more consistently. That would go a long ways towards solving those problems.
> 
> I mean is it so much to ask Hinrich to give us 8 assists per night, make 46 percent of his shots, get some steals, and not turn the ball over?


Hinrich is going to be a great shooter at this level. Tonight, it wasnt falling for him. But I think he is far closer to the shooter we saw in Philly then he was in Chicago tonight. Just a hunch, but the UC is a hard place to adapt too. he might be having problems adapting to it. Either way, its a short time before he knocks it down regularly


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't pick that play, because I was going "okay...it's okay...the game's only tied. Jamal's hot. We go down, get this score. And we'll be fine" Whereas after the Baron 3 and Armstrong Layup was just a huge 1/2 knockout punch that killed me listening to it. That was when I decided it was over barring a miracle.(which at the time I hadn't totally ruled out with the way Crawford was shooting the rock and as poorly as New Orleans shoots free throws).


Normally I would agree but at that point we had momentum .Crawford had just got the layin and N.O called the T.O and then Wesleys turnover and then Crawford hit another shot.That rebound was huge it sucked the air out of the UC.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> fizer for giricek. its currys idea i think. and a damn good one if i say so myself


hang on...the magic need another 4?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> 
> hang on...the magic need another 4?


ok, not going to happen. but atleast they can dump Fizers contract this offseason


----------



## truebluefan

G. Giricek in their loss tonight to Dallas

8 pts 33 minutes 3-9... 5 rebounds 3 assists. 3 t/o 1 blk. However, of the 8 pts he was 2-2 in threes.


----------



## rlucas4257

he is a nice player. But Fizer prob wont get it done. Unless they are desperate to cut payroll. Since I dont know the particulars of Giriceks deal, i just dont know. But I like GGs game


----------



## futuristxen

Why do we want Giricek? Doesn't he shoot about the same as Crawford, but a little streakier? Wouldn't he cut into Crawford's new scoring role?

I really don't see why Hinrich and Crawford can't take care of our perimeter shooting problems. Two shooters on one team is two more than most teams in this league have.

Besides the fact that Orlando is in desperate need of shooters around Mcgrady. So trading GG would be pretty dumb on their part.

If we play smart basketball we've got enough shooters for the eastern conference.

Look at Philly. They have no real solid perimeter shooters. But they do fine. NJ has no shooters. Indiana has about 2.

The only team with multiple outside shooters really, is the Raptors. Who now, thanks to us, start the sweet shooting Marshall, Rose, Carter, and Alvin Williams. And Bosh can shoot it. And MoP. Also New Orleans has a lot of shooters.

We could try and trade for Steve Smith.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Why do we want Giricek? Doesn't he shoot about the same as Crawford, but a little streakier? Wouldn't he cut into Crawford's new scoring role?
> 
> I really don't see why Hinrich and Crawford can't take care of our perimeter shooting problems. Two shooters on one team is two more than most teams in this league have.
> 
> Besides the fact that Orlando is in desperate need of shooters around Mcgrady. So trading GG would be pretty dumb on their part.
> 
> If we play smart basketball we've got enough shooters for the eastern conference.
> 
> Look at Philly. They have no real solid perimeter shooters. But they do fine. NJ has no shooters. Indiana has about 2.
> 
> The only team with multiple outside shooters really, is the Raptors. Who now, thanks to us, start the sweet shooting Marshall, Rose, Carter, and Alvin Williams. And Bosh can shoot it. And MoP. Also New Orleans has a lot of shooters.
> 
> We could try and trade for Steve Smith.


Cutting into Crawfords new scoring role? Yes, but so what? Having another shooter will allow Crawford easier shots. Stretch the defense. Dallas and Sacremento and even LA have more than one shooter. I don't understand that type of reasoning. Even the Bulls, years and years ago could never win until JK got MJ some help in shooting. We are talking about a 3, not a 2.


----------



## Lizzy

I don't want the Bulls to be one of those teams that starts launching 3's all game. I hate that. I think the Bulls have decent balance. Gill has been streaky but he's a good shooter when he's on. 

I think Pax needs to get a back-up pg so that Crawford and Gill can play sg. E-rob and Pip sf. Hinrich and new pg, pg. Chandler and Williams pf. Curry and Davis, C. They need a pg who has been around for a while. Someone along the lines of Armstrong, Anderson or Strickland or something. Like Greg Anthony or Tim Hardaway pre-retirement. Maybe Mark Jackson. Someone who has been around.

Speaking of PG's, I bet that for as hard as everything has been for Jay Williams - seeing Rose traded and a new coach who ditches the triangle must be making it extra tough. I hope it adds even more incentive (like he needs more...).


----------



## VincentVega

Kirk's shot didn't fall tonight. He'll find his shot sooner rather than later, and when he does, expect upper echelon FG% for a guard. He's still settling into the pro game and the flow of the system.

We need to harness Jamal's capabilities. 23 in one quarter is just sick.


----------



## Half-Life

Isn't Kirk supposed to be the other "shooter"??

I saw the highlights for last night's game and I loved the way we moved the ball and ran the floor in the first three quarters. I can't believe I just watched the highlights of a loss. There are so many positives coming out with this team in the last 3 games.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Cutting into Crawfords new scoring role? Yes, but so what? Having another shooter will allow Crawford easier shots. Stretch the defense. Dallas and Sacremento and even LA have more than one shooter. I don't understand that type of reasoning. Even the Bulls, years and years ago could never win until JK got MJ some help in shooting. We are talking about a 3, not a 2.


Giricek and Crawford are both shooting guards, and I don't think either could be bumped up to SF. So if they can't be on the floor at the same time this doesn't do anything.

In any cause, isn't this what coaching is for? Every team is different, its up to the coach to come up with a way to utilize their team effectively depending on what it has.

Also, why would Orlando want Fizer? Last thing they need is another PF.


----------



## VincentVega

Well, Kirk does own the all-time three-point % records for both the University of Kansas and the Big XII, so I'm of the opinion that it's not a matter of if, but when. His FG% at KU was utterly amazing considering he played out of position at the SG/SF spot (Kirk's a career 50% FG/43% 3PT shooter).

As soon as he finds his rhythm, he'll be a 45-50% FG/40-45% 3PT shooter. And when he gets hot, hide the women and children. He'll hit 10 in a row.


----------



## Nobull1

Actually Smith killed us and that was because we had Dog guarding him


----------

